# Giro d'Italia 2017 **spoilers**



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2017)

Started in order that the CC countdown clock can show how long it is to go* until it starts, once that Fleche Wallone is out of the way (which it currently seems to be counting down to)

*20 days in case you were wondering...


----------



## HF2300 (16 Apr 2017)

Aru out with a knee injury, apparently.


----------



## brommers (16 Apr 2017)

I notice that both the Yates boys are on the provisional start list - who will they favour?


----------



## 400bhp (16 Apr 2017)

I'll be cycling to the Stage 19 finish.

Then plan to head back the following day over the Zoncolan


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> I notice that both the Yates boys are on the provisional start list - who will they favour?


 It doesn't matter, they're twins, no one knows the difference.


----------



## brommers (17 Apr 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> It doesn't matter, they're twins, no one knows the difference.


I suppose they'll look to see who's doing best over the first few stages, deliberately wearing different colour shoes and socks, then, depends who feels best each day, become that rider (allegedly)


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> I suppose they'll look to see who's doing best over the first few stages, deliberately wearing different colour shoes and socks, then, depends who feels best each day, become that rider (allegedly)


Is there any other way to play it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2017)

Aru confirmed as not riding the Giro

http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/20-...ia-fabio-aru-190860475266.shtml?refresh_ce-cp


----------



## brommers (20 Apr 2017)

Simon Yates not doing the Giro - doing the TdF instead


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Apr 2017)

Communications campaign agencies, pah!
http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/news/le-campagne-di-comunicazione-del-giro100/



Spoiler: Naughty picture warning


----------



## brommers (21 Apr 2017)

So for all you doubting Thomases is Geraint going to Landa big prize at the Giro d'Italia?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> So for all you doubting Thomases is Geraint going to Landa big prize at the Giro d'Italia?


No-a


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Does anyone know if the presentation is being shown on TV?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Just spotted inrng tweeted that: "New for 2017, Giro has prize for best descender sponsored by Pirelli. Riders timed on 10 segments. Prize + points, & overall winner in Milan"

Not sure that's probably a great idea given how many riders have "come a cropper" on descents, including the death of Wouter Weylandt in the 2011 Giro. #108


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Not sure that's probably a great idea given how many riders have "come a cropper" on descents


Zakary and Kruijswijk last year


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2017)

Apparently Madiot rates Pinot as highly as Nibali or Quintana for the Giro...


----------



## J1888 (1 May 2017)

Looking forward to seeing the 3rd stage finish in Cagliari  

Gonna get up nice and early and pick a good spot as near the finish as possible.

Shame that Aru isn't riding


----------



## Shadow (1 May 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Apparently Madiot rates Pinot as highly as Nibali or Quintana for the Giro...


Well, he would wouldn't he...


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

I've just had a look at Orica's line up and Adam Yates is going to be flying solo apart from Carlos Verona.
Ruben Plaza is nearly as old as me and the rest are either sprinters or tyro Aussies.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I've just had a look at Orica's line up and Adam Yates is going to be flying solo apart from Carlos Verona.
> Ruben Plaza is nearly as old as me and the rest are either sprinters or tyro Aussies.


They're probably all in @Dayvo's fantasy team


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Apparently Madiot rates Pinot as highly as Nibali or Quintana for the Giro...


That kind of implies that he also rates Nibali as Quintana's equal which is a bit of a stretch.
Mind you, he is as Madiot as a box of frogs...


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I've just had a look at Orica's line up and Adam Yates is going to be flying solo apart from Carlos Verona.
> Ruben Plaza is nearly as old as me and the rest are either sprinters or tyro Aussies.


He more-or-less done that in the TdF last year


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

If it was the Vuelta, Plaza would be nailed on as the winner, but I suppose he's still a bit young for that...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted inrng tweeted that: "New for 2017, Giro has prize for best descender sponsored by Pirelli. Riders timed on 10 segments. Prize + points, & overall winner in Milan"
> 
> Not sure that's probably a great idea given how many riders have "come a cropper" on descents, including the death of Wouter Weylandt in the 2011 Giro. #108



http://inrng.com/2017/05/giro-best-descender-prize/


----------



## rich p (1 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted inrng tweeted that: "New for 2017, Giro has prize for best descender sponsored by Pirelli. Riders timed on 10 segments. Prize + points, & overall winner in Milan"
> 
> Not sure that's probably a great idea given how many riders have "come a cropper" on descents, including the death of Wouter Weylandt in the 2011 Giro. #108


Bloody insensitive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

The Giro to pay tribute to Scarponi
http://www.giroditalia.it/eng/news/il-mortirolo-sara-la-salita-scarponi/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

I have also just spotted that the daily coverage is being fronted by Johnathan "Hop-Step-Jump" Edwards, and that Smithy is going to be "The Coach" to talk Carlton Kirby viewers through the technical aspects of stages 

http://www.eurosport.co.uk/cycling/...our-de-france-coverage_sto6142053/story.shtml

There is no mention of Kirby in the article but I am sure he'll be there chuntering away like a loon. "Bob Jungels or Mr Beaujangles as I call him <chuckle>"


----------



## brommers (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Johnathan "Hop-Step-Jump" Edwards


Is that the former world record holder?


----------



## Killiekevin (2 May 2017)

Quintana will win I think, Thomas will maybe podium but probably top 5


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have also just spotted that the daily coverage is being fronted by Johnathan "Hop-Step-Jump" Edwards, and that Smithy is going to be "The Coach" to talk Carlton Kirby viewers through the technical aspects of stages


As mentioned over in https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4776654, nightly highlights on Eurosport's sibling Freeview channel "Quest" at 10pm, repeated 7am. Presumably with the same team, so maybe I'll get a reminder how wonderful Carlton Kirby is... and may even switch back to German Eurosport before the end of the Giro


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

mjr said:


> As mentioned over in https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/4776654, nightly highlights on Eurosport's sibling Freeview channel "Quest" at 10pm, repeated 7am. Presumably with the same team, so maybe I'll get a reminder how wonderful Carlton Kirby is... and may even switch back to German Eurosport before the end of the Giro


Edwards did the anchoring for the cycling at the Commonwealth Games when it was in Glasgow and iirc did a not bad job of it; mind you, if I did a search of old threads* on here I would probably find a few from myself slagging him off 

* edit - I have just checked and there are none slagging him off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Bloody insensitive.


UCI have asked RCS to drop the "competition"
https://cyclingtips.com/2017/05/uci-asks-giro-organisers-drop-controversial-descending-competition/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 May 2017)

INRNG provide an excellent overview as always:
http://inrng.com/giro/


----------



## smutchin (2 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I have also just spotted that the daily coverage is being fronted by Johnathan "Hop-Step-Jump" Edwards,



We had a Giro themed quiz for tonight's club social. One of the questions was about who is presenting. I didn't know about Edwards until I read this thread today. 

We won the quiz by half a point.


----------



## ColinJ (2 May 2017)

'_Descending competition_' ... quite literally '_an accident waiting to happen_'!

You can just picture the solemn official silence before the stage following the tragic death of some unfortunate rider, and an ashen-faced Giro official trying to explain how much the organisers regretted what had happened ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Killiekevin said:


> Quintana will win I think, Thomas will maybe podium but probably top 5



If you fancy it, there's a pundit competition running for the Giro; nae prizes:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/pro-tour-punditry-2017-no-spoilers-please.212345/post-4786436


----------



## brommers (3 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> We had a Giro themed quiz for tonight's club social. One of the questions was about who is presenting. I didn't know about Edwards until I read this thread today.
> 
> We won the quiz by half a point.


I take it was a cycling club quiz - otherwise shame on you for only winning by ½ point - most people don't have a Scooby about the Giro.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Looks like all teams have now confirmed their starters. Astana riding with 8, following the death of Scarponi.


----------



## smutchin (3 May 2017)

brommers said:


> I take it was a cycling club quiz - otherwise shame on you for only winning by ½ point - most people don't have a Scooby about the Giro.



If last night's evidence is anything to go by, most cycling club members don't have a Scooby about the Giro either.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> If last night's evidence is anything to go by, most cycling club members don't have a Scooby about the Giro either.


Psssssst, I believe there's more than a few CCers who don't even ride a bike...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> UCI have asked RCS to drop the "competition"
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/05/uci-asks-giro-organisers-drop-controversial-descending-competition/


And the descending competition has been dropped.


----------



## mjr (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the descending competition has been dropped.


You could even say it's crashed out...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Roll up, roll up for your Ivan Basso 2006 victory nostalgia - available now on ebay


----------



## brommers (3 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Psssssst, I believe there's more than a few CCers who don't even ride a bike...


You don't have to ride a bike to enjoy pro cycling, just as you don't have to be able to jump a triple Salchow to enjoy ice skating.


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Roll up, roll up for your Ivan Basso 2006 victory nostalgia - available now on ebay
> 
> View attachment 350630


If that's yours, the ILI is superflous.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> If that's yours, the ILI is superflous.


It would just look like I'd been oot in the sun for 10 minutes if I wore that! Not mine.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Roll up, roll up for your Ivan Basso 2006 victory nostalgia - available now on ebay
> 
> View attachment 350630


If it fitted Basso it's unlikely to fit any of us. It might fit one of your dogs Marmion, and you could rename it Burillo...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

The Stelvio today. Brrrrrr(illo)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

The startlist, with numbers:

http://firstcycling.com/race.php?r=13&y=2017&k=start

No #21 and no #108


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

Panini have a sticker album for the 100th Giro






You can buy the full collection for £130 on ebay.


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2017)

Eurosport crew checking into our hotel tonight as we came back from dinner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

User33236 said:


> Eurosport crew checking into our hotel tonight as we came back from dinner.


One can only hope Kirby wasn't in charge of booking in and had to identify everyone else by name


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2017)

User33236 said:


> Eurosport crew checking into our hotel tonight as we came back from dinner.


What's your plans? I remember you posting a while ago but think you only mentioned watching a stage finish.


----------



## User33236 (3 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> What's your plans? I remember you posting a while ago but think you only mentioned watching a stage finish.


Plan to get across to see stage one roll through Sassari before heading to the finish in Olbia. The following day will be seeing them depart Olbia before heading out to see them on route. Will be working out exactly where soon.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

User33236 said:


> Plan to get across to see stage one roll through Sassari before heading to the finish in Olbia. The following day will be seeing them depart Olbia before heading out to see them on route. Will be working out exactly where soon.


The team presentation is being held tonight, it's worth a gander but probably best if you also had a nearby bar/restaurant to retire to once it gets a bit "samey".


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Panini have a sticker album for the 100th Giro
> 
> View attachment 350666
> 
> ...



@User33236 Davide Martinelli of Team Quick Step is trying to find a copy of his sticker (so far he has opened 100s of packets and cannae find himself!) and QS have offered a branded water bottle to the first person who turns up at their team bus with a copy of his sticker - go on, you know you want to buy loads of stickers.

I'd do it myself if I was there...


----------



## brommers (4 May 2017)




----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And the descending competition has been dropped.


VeloNews podcast Giro preview has referred to it as "the worst PR idea ever" and a "dumpster fire", while speculating it was a way to attract attention in the week before the race, as well as some money from Pirelli.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Anyone with stronger google-fu than me able to tell me if there is any live coverage of the team presentation this evening?


----------



## brommers (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Anyone with stronger google-fu than me able to tell me if there is any live coverage of the team presentation this evening?


I asked the same question the other day, because I can't find anything. Particularly enjoyed watching the TdF one last year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

brommers said:


> I asked the same question the other day, because I can't find anything. Particularly enjoyed watching the TdF one last year.


I have tweeted the giro to ask


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Anyone with stronger google-fu than me able to tell me if there is any live coverage of the team presentation this evening?


1820-2020 and 2245-0020 CET on RAI Sport according to teletext. RAI Sport timings are often works of fiction.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

mjr said:


> 1820-2020 and 2245-0020 CET on RAI Sport according to teletext. RAI Sport timings are often works of fiction.


Will need to see if I can work out how to access RAI, cheers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

I can't bloody find it, oh well.


----------



## mjr (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Will need to see if I can work out how to access RAI, cheers


From the UK, you need a satellite receiver with a medium-large dish pointing at 13 degrees east orbital position (Hotbird) frequency 11804 Vertical 27500, or an internet browser with some way of pretending to be in Italy. There might be other ways but I don't know them.


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2017)

http://wikibox.eu/rai-sport-1/

Parcours looking a bit damp thobut.

ETA: tiny boats have finished now, the bikes stuff has just started.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Someone's trying a bit too hard to get a nickname by dressing up...


----------



## Winnershsaint (4 May 2017)

Pirazzi and Ruffoni busted. Bardiani-CSF possibly thrown out. Makes you wonder why there are no Italian Pro-Tour teams!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

Details here:
http://www.gazzetta.it/Giroditalia/...-20066282442.shtml?cmpid=shortener_28b299b2zI


----------



## SWSteve (4 May 2017)

Bardiani are meant to be blocked from racing for at least 15 days due to 2 non-negative tests. So the Giro has lost a team already...


----------



## 400bhp (4 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Someone's trying a bit too hard to get a nickname by dressing up...
> 
> View attachment 350799



6th rider from the right...has anyone watched Sons of Anarchy?

Tig


----------



## themosquitoking (4 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> 6th rider from the right...has anyone watched Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> Tig


Imagine overtaking him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

UCI statement re the pair of fuds fae Bardiani
http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci...i-professional-continental-team-bardiani-csf/


----------



## rich p (4 May 2017)

If Bardiani had any sense of shame they'd voluntarily withdraw before they were pushed. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 May 2017)

rich p said:


> If Bardiani had any sense of shame they'd voluntarily withdraw before they were pushed. Don't hold your breath though.


RCS should be "having a word" along the lines of "f*ck off, and dinnae expect any more wildcard invites, ya bawbags"


----------



## User33236 (5 May 2017)

Listening in on Eurosport team over breakfast as they were discussing their plans for the day Bardiani were being frequently brought up.


----------



## User33236 (5 May 2017)

Odd to see triple jumper Jonathan Edwards head up a cycling broadcast team


----------



## mjr (5 May 2017)

http://www.velonews.com/2017/05/pod...ef-chris-cosentino-makes-frites-merckx_437192 speculates that a GC contender will take pink on stage 4 up Mount Etna, then give it away to a breakaway. That means some punchers trying to lose about five minutes in stages 1-4 so they will be allowed into the break on stage 5.

Eurosport EPG wrong, showing giro now when it's actually dull dull moto circuit racing.


----------



## User33236 (5 May 2017)

Locals heading out with banners


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Bardiani start the Giro


----------



## User33236 (5 May 2017)

One Bardiani ruder in the breakaway with 5 others.


----------



## smutchin (5 May 2017)

Shameless.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

Whoopeeeee!!! It's Robbie Hatch not that farking self-gratification artist Kirby


----------



## User33236 (5 May 2017)

Peloton all together at just over 6 mins.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

Not surprised Bardiani started. The Giro organisers pushed out a rather a bland statement yesterday which amounted to nothing much.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

Well timed effort by Benedetti to take the KOM points


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2017)

so, the 15 day ban - what happened to that?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

I hope the pointless data is not a too regular feature on Eurosport coverage


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2017)

I can live with the data, I think I may have removed my ears using a cheese grater had that nob head Kirby been commentating


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

I just heard Brian Smith mention "small sweet buns" and thought he was speaking about @rich p


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> so, the 15 day ban - what happened to that?


It has to go to the UCI disciplinary panel which takes time. 2 weeks or so, I read. Crazy.
It's possible that it has to be after the B sample is confirmed too.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2017)

Who?


----------



## Shadow (5 May 2017)

Ha! Who needs Sagan to bring GT stage wins!


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2017)

a grand tour debut doesn't get any better than that


----------



## BalkanExpress (5 May 2017)

A great but slightly strange win.

I was watching on French Eurosport and they thought it was Jan Barta who had won until well after the finish. 

As Barta, sorry Postlberger went off the front I was reminded of Jelle Nijdam winining Tour de France stages in the late 1980s. Except it didn't really look like that Nijdam was a monster and would launch off the front of the Superconfex train with a couple km to go and just keep getting further away. Postlberger was more like one of those pacemakers in 1500m record attempts who would suddenly discover that no one was with them and then sneak home just ahead of the pack. A great effort, but what was everyone else up to?


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2017)

Did anyone else who watched today's stage/the highlights think that a LOT of the riders were in skinsuits - are the pros moving away from the jersey/shorts combo...


----------



## rich p (5 May 2017)

I remember that during the classics season that Postlberger had a decent ride and the Bora management insisted that they weren't a one man team. 
If only I'd listened for the pro punditry


----------



## al-fresco (5 May 2017)

The biggest miracle by a former carpenter in nearly 2,000 years...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I remember that during the classics season that Postlberger had a decent ride and the Bora management insisted that they weren't a one man team.
> If only I'd listened for the pro punditry


Aye, I remembered him being up there in one of the Spring rides (on checking it was E3), but that was some victory! Well done to him.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

A very gracious Sam Bennett interviewed by ol' rubber face Matt Stephens. Didn't work out today, couldn't happen to a nicer guy, holy sh*t we might have to defend the jersey tomorrow etc etc..


----------



## mjr (5 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A very gracious Sam Bennett interviewed by ol' rubber face Matt Stephens. Didn't work out today, couldn't happen to a nicer guy, holy sh*t we might have to defend the jersey tomorrow etc etc..


But what the fark was going on with the audio synchronisation, or is it just me?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

mjr said:


> But what the fark was going on with the audio synchronisation, or is it just me?


Ooh didn't spot that. What happened?


----------



## mjr (5 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ooh didn't spot that. What happened?


The audio got quite a bit ahead of the video through the interviews with Bennett and White. That, or I'm thinker than I drunk I am.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2017)

mjr said:


> The audio got quite a bit ahead of the video through the interviews with Bennett and White. That, or I'm thinker than I drunk I am.


Was fine for me. I have only had 2 glasses of wine tho. But was wearing my reading glasses so they could have been out of sync and I couldn't see properly.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 May 2017)

mjr said:


> The audio got quite a bit ahead of the video through the interviews with Bennett and White. That, or I'm thinker than I drunk I am.





Marmion said:


> Was fine for me. I have only had 2 glasses of wine tho. But was wearing my reading glasses so they could have been out of sync and I couldn't see properly.



I'm on the cider and it seemed fine to me. This is obviously the way forward...


----------



## SWSteve (5 May 2017)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm on the cider and it seemed fine to me. This is obviously the way forward...



As a west countrian I can attest to the benefits of cider


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2017)

So, they're on Sardinia now, right? Do they leave the island tomorrow, or a couple of days here?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> So, they're on Sardinia now, right? Do they leave the island tomorrow, or a couple of days here?


3 stages in Sardinia, then a rest day.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Splendid pic


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

mjr said:


> The audio got quite a bit ahead of the video through the interviews with Bennett and White. That, or I'm thinker than I drunk I am.


It happened on the pre race chat when JE was talking to Matt Hayman. Very disconcerting


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2017)

Teams seem well prepared! Washing machine on the team bus.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Bardiani are meant to be blocked from racing for at least 15 days due to 2 non-negative tests. So the Giro has lost a team already...





ItsSteveLovell said:


> so, the 15 day ban - what happened to that?





rich p said:


> It has to go to the UCI disciplinary panel which takes time. 2 weeks or so, I read. Crazy.
> It's possible that it has to be after the B sample is confirmed too.



La Gazzetta Dello Sport reports that Bardiani-CSF are unlikely to be suspended during the Giro for doping positives, and the UCI are to make a ruling in June


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2017)

Sign on for stage 2 has begun


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2017)

Pink tape for the leader


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2017)

Roll out of stage 2 underway.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2017)

Daniel teklehaimanot in the break again today, thank god the bell end Kirby isn't commentating, he would have spent all day calling him ...........the tickler


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> Daniel teklehaimanot in the break again today,



Entirely predictable that Tekkers (as no one is calling him) would figure in the breaks in the early stages, which is why I seriously thought about putting him in my fantasy team... except for some reason I didn't. What a clot!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

What is Kirby doing? I checked his twitter yesterday and he's deffo at the Giro.


----------



## rich p (6 May 2017)

Average speed only 20 mph so far! I could almost keep up...


----------



## Crackle (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> What is Kirby doing? I checked his twitter yesterday and he's deffo at the Giro.


How can you tell. His twitter feed is mainly shoot jokes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> How can you tell. His twitter feed is mainly shoot jokes.


Very true, however he posted this along with a comment about going live at 1300 with Daniel Lloyd


----------



## Viking (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> What is Kirby doing? I checked his twitter yesterday and he's deffo at the Giro.


I think he's doing the international commentary. There are some videos from yesterday's stage and CK was doing the live commentary.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

Viking said:


> I think he's doing the international commentary.


Poor buggers, first Brexit and now this...


----------



## User33236 (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Poor buggers, first Brexit and now this...


RAI keep switching between the race and the studio and had some woman talk about the stage route whilst pedalling half heartedly on a turbo. 

Kirby might be a step up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)




----------



## smutchin (6 May 2017)

This is making me want to go on a cycling holiday to Sardinia.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)




----------



## Crackle (6 May 2017)

Stuyven! He did not figure in my thinking.


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Stuyven! He did not figure in my thinking.



He did in mine. *smugface*

Don't know what happened to Modolo though. He was nowhere!


----------



## brommers (6 May 2017)

And mine


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2017)

And mine, and then I went all flair...


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And mine, and then I went all flair...




WHooooooo!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (6 May 2017)

Jeez that was candy from a baby from Greipel.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (6 May 2017)

Does Jonathan Edwards know anything about pro Cycling?????


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Does Jonathan Edwards know anything about pro Cycling?????



From when he referred to Greipel as Kittel's mate? 
JE better than some others, and is meant to be passionate about the sport off camera so it could be a lot worse.


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2017)

Greipel still choosing to race without his dentures


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Does Jonathan Edwards know anything about pro Cycling?????


Still think he's winging it a bit. After stage 2 he referred to the GC as the "GQ".


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> What is Kirby doing? I checked his twitter yesterday and he's deffo at the Giro.


Going by his small but demented fan base on Twitter, it looks like he and Dan Lloyd are providing commentary for the US and South African markets.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Does Jonathan Edwards know anything about pro Cycling?????


I don't believe so. I'm not warming to him. I much preferred the more jokey presentation team of Ashley and Juan Antonio.


----------



## brommers (7 May 2017)

The results say that Zakarin lost 20 seconds, but I thought that his group bridged the gap to the peloton


----------



## mjr (7 May 2017)

brommers said:


> The results say that Zakarin lost 20 seconds, but I thought that his group bridged the gap to the peloton


Split in the peloton due to the wind, according to the cycling podcast.


----------



## mjr (7 May 2017)

Apparently Torture-Merida's mascot is called The Falcon: Tandem Group should sue!


----------



## mjr (7 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I don't believe so. I'm not warming to him. I much preferred the more jokey presentation team of Ashley and Juan Antonio.


It's a tough call: less clue or those awful awful trousers? I think I'd welcome JE if he stopped trying to bluff it and asked the experts the stuff he didn't know, which might help new viewers get into it.

Quest's announcers are also pretty funny: apparently yesterday was the "second round"!


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Does Jonathan Edwards know anything about pro Cycling?????



Probably knows more than Ned Boulting did when he first started on the itv team.


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2017)

The Eurosport team for the Giro were still a bit unfamiliar at breakfast before stage 1 even to the point of discussing how each preferred to be named. Can only get better over time.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2017)

The real question is, has Jonathan Edwards ever been to the country of Kenya? And has he packed his suitcase of courage? You get nowhere in this game without those two strings to your bow.


----------



## J1888 (7 May 2017)

Grabbed myself a decent spot near the finish - it's getting busy and still 40 mins until the race starts, finishes at 17.15.

Not a cloud in the sky, slight breeze and it's extremely hot. They appear to be cementing some potholes on the cobbles


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> Grabbed myself a decent spot near the finish - it's getting busy and still 40 mins until the race starts, finishes at 17.15.
> 
> Not a cloud in the sky, slight breeze and it's extremely hot. They appear to be cementing some potholes on the cobbles


Save me a spot! On train down at the moment


----------



## J1888 (7 May 2017)

User33236 said:


> Save me a spot! On train down at the moment



Should be fine to get a spot near the finish. I'm the tall handsome chap with the bright yellow and black Wilier hat and blue Sportful jersey


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2017)

J1888 said:


> Should be fine to get a spot near the finish. I'm the tall handsome chap with the bright yellow and black Wilier hat and blue Sportful jersey


Easier to spot Mrs SG with a black and pink IronMan top on than me


----------



## rich p (7 May 2017)

I like Ashleigh, I like his enthusiasm. There, I've said it.
I don't dislike JE that much but he's a bit bit bland.


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2017)

They actually seem interested in racing today - average speed 45kmh so far.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Zhupa has done a fine job of alerting people to Albania having a national championship.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 May 2017)

JE can take a running, hop skip and jump, he isn't a cycling presenter and should stick with the athletics.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I like Ashleigh.


That's because you can trust him

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCGOzVwFmqI


----------



## rich p (7 May 2017)

As a travelogue for Sardinia, this Giro is doing a fine job. Shame about the racing until the last knockings


----------



## rich p (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> That's because you can trust him
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCGOzVwFmqI



Decent key catch ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Quick Step tweeting that it's "really really" (in a Trump-stylee) windy in the last few kms


----------



## rich p (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Quick Step tweeting that it's "really really" (in a Trump-stylee) windy in the last few kms


That's a bad, bad thing...


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2017)

that's a hell of a lot of punctures in last few kms


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> that's a hell of a lot of punctures in last few kms


I'm going to start a cactus plant spikes theory.

there, I just did it...


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

Tubs: Not the bloke out of CHiPS.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Tubs: Not the bloke out of CHiPS.


Or Miami Vice


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Or Miami Vice


That's it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> That's it!


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2017)

good win for gaviria now in pink


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

That was good. I liked that.


----------



## User33236 (7 May 2017)

Today's fast pace was most likely due to a strong tailwind as opposed to a headwind the past couple of days. 

It was certainly being a strong wind when we set out from the hotel this morning and hadn't diminished any by the finish at Cagliari.


----------



## J1888 (7 May 2017)

Still windy as heck outside, really enjoyed the finish, had a fantastic view


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Rohan Dennis crashed with 10km to go today:
http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/au-e...tressful_stage_3_ends_in_bad_luck_for_dennis/

Might help my fantasy team if he goes on mentalist breakaways now


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2017)

These early rest days always throw me. Slow boat from Sardinia then


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> These early rest days always throw me. Slow boat from Sardinia then


One hour flight for the teams and a slow boat for the journos according to INRNG


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 May 2017)

And they are on their way


----------



## mjr (8 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And they are on their way
> View attachment 351323


What's in his carry-on?


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2017)

mjr said:


> What's in his carry-on?



His autobiography, so he can learn what was in it


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Rohan Dennis crashed with 10km to go today:
> http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/au-e...tressful_stage_3_ends_in_bad_luck_for_dennis/
> 
> Might help my fantasy team if he goes on mentalist breakaways now



Balls, I've picked a rider that you've cursed.


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2017)

Talk of a hit day tomorrow, Pinot may struggle


----------



## rich p (8 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Talk of a hit day


Mafia?


----------



## SWSteve (8 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Mafia?



Well, they are on Sicily


----------



## rich p (8 May 2017)




----------



## smutchin (8 May 2017)

rich p said:


> View attachment 351514



Ah, so that's what happened to Aru!


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

Hard to see past the main contenders today, though they might let a breakaway go but they are not going to let each other go.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Hard to see past the main contenders today, though they might let a breakaway go but they are not going to let each other go.



I'm banking on them biding their time and saving it for Blockhaus. There will be a few also-rans like Rolland who will see this as the opportunity to bag a stage win and maybe the GC contenders will let them have their moment.

Having said that, I can imagine Nibali attacking for the prestige of being in pink when the race visits his home town tomorrow and no one will let him go. And he's never been scared of taking the race lead early. Depends if he thinks his form is good enough to shake off Quintana. Pinot and Mollema might fancy it too. Maybe even Thomas. The final 200m are on a relatively flat and wide main road, so it could be a sprint finish between the GC contenders.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

Rohan Dennis abandons after yesterdays crash.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2017)

Did he crash yesterday on the rest day aswell as crashing on sunday


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

More mountain points in the bag for Dimension Data - still none for the Dimension Data rider I picked for the fantasy league on the basis that I thought he would be in the breakaways in the early stages though... doh!


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> Did he crash yesterday on the rest day aswell as crashing on sunday


Damn rest days always confuse things.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2017)

Especially after only three days racing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Rohan Dennis abandons after yesterdays crash.



and that's the start of me heading down the table in the fantasy league. Dennis you are a useless nobber.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> Especially after only three days racing.



I'd need a rest day after half of the 1st stage.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

Is there a reason why the "alternative" streams have no sound?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 May 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> Is there a reason why the "alternative" streams have no sound?


So we have the option of not listening to them


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Ready for the action to kick off...


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

What's Moreno's beef with Rosa?


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

Is that a local delicacy?


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

What the hell!!


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Bizarre!


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

I missed than and now I just missed the replay.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2017)

whats the stupid annoying music all about every time eurosport show a replay


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

Dunno mate I've not got sound


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Tiralongo! That was predictable enough.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 May 2017)

So what happened to Katusha? Did the peloton go the wrong way?


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

jarlrmai said:


> So what happened to Katusha? Did the peloton go the wrong way?



I think Kelly has it right - they misjudged how sharp the corner was and went straight on to avoid going off the road.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2017)

Thomas now alone after puncture for landa


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Disappointed in Rolland. Not for the first time.


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2017)

Superb ride by Polanc. Didn't really believe he was going to hang on until 500m to go.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

Polanc didn't look like he'd hold on but fair play to him. Sweet 2nd from Zakarin and a nice sprint for bonifications from Thomas.


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2017)

well deserved after being in the break from the 2nd km.


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

Javier Moreno disqualified for argy bargy

http://road.cc/content/news/222342-...reno-thrown-giro-ditalia-after-push-sky-rider

here's the vid in the article

https://d.filebox.moe/ptmyvwop.mp4


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

Isn't weird that Landa was so fúcking good at Astana when all of Astana were motoring up the mountains a couple of years back but he's just an average José now he's at Sky...
...or am I being unfair?


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Isn't weird that Landa was so fúcking good at Astana when all of Astana were motoring up the mountains a couple of years back but he's just an average José now he's at Sky...
> ...or am I being unfair?


He's never reproduced that form and races rather tamely compared to the very aggressive way he raced the Giro with Astana. Perhaps Sky don't feed him enough raw meat.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> He's never reproduced that form and races rather tamely compared to the very aggressive way he raced the Giro with Astana. Perhaps Sky don't feed him enough raw meat.


Raw summink.
That was the Giro that Tiralongo belted up the high mountains too IIRC but, to be fair, he was only 37 at the time....


----------



## ColinJ (9 May 2017)

I have just watched the _AMAZING_ highlights show on Eurosport Player ...

Something happening with 100 km to go. Something else a few kms later. Oh, now only about 40 kms to go ... We are getting close to the showdown on the Etna climb. The peloton are chasing the breakaway ... And here we are with 1.2 kms to go when pretty much all the action is over - WTF!!! 

I wish they would hire a skilled editor to go through the day's footage and come up with some sensible highlights rather than just hacking chunks out randomly to get the overall length down to one hour including adverts!


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Isn't weird that Landa was so fúcking good at Astana when all of Astana were motoring up the mountains a couple of years back but he's just an average José now he's at Sky...
> ...or am I being unfair?



They're obviously not giving him the same grade of "beetroot juice" and "fluffy pillows" as they're giving Geraint Thomas.


----------



## brommers (10 May 2017)

The Brit Boys are looking good


----------



## User33236 (10 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> I think Kelly has it right - they misjudged how sharp the corner was and went straight on to avoid going off the road.


He's right in the fact some riders arrived as the corner too quickly but wrong to discount poor marshalling as a contributing factor.


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Isn't weird that Landa was so fúcking good at Astana when all of Astana were motoring up the mountains a couple of years back but he's just an average José now he's at Sky...
> ...or am I being unfair?



perhaps he would be better if he had...( cough) asthma


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have just watched the _AMAZING_ highlights show on Eurosport Player ... I wish they would hire a skilled editor to go through the day's footage and come up with some sensible highlights rather than just hacking chunks out randomly to get the overall length down to one hour including adverts!


Even just bringing back the old fast forward symbol they used to use would make them less confusing!

Eurosport - making viewers realise how good itv4's editing is.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> They're obviously not giving him the same grade of "beetroot juice" and "fluffy pillows" as they're giving Geraint Thomas.


I think it was the Cycling Podcast or it might have been VeloNews that commented that lots of Sky's signings go backwards in their first year there and that Sky's training methods are very different. In particular, Landa is a rider who "freaks out" if his legs start hurting not on steep high mountains and Sky's training methods maybe tax Landa like that more often than Astana's did - which is a statement open to many interpretations!


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2017)

mjr said:


> I think it was the Cycling Podcast or it might have been VeloNews that commented that lots of Sky's signings go backwards in their first year there and that Sky's training methods are very different.



Hmmm. I do wonder how different they can possibly be. It's all ultimately just riding a bike. All the marginal gains stuff is just gloss.

Not that I'm suggesting this is evidence that he was doping at Astana. The real problem with analysing rider performance for signs of doping is that it's easy to pick and choose the evidence to invent patterns that fit whatever agenda you want to push. Look at Nico Roche, for example - I'm sure it's mere coincidence that his best two seasons were the ones he spent under Bjarne Riis's management. Suddenly, all that form disappeared when he joined Sky and he never managed to adapt to their "training methods"...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have just watched the _AMAZING_ highlights show on Eurosport Player ...
> 
> Something happening with 100 km to go. Something else a few kms later. Oh, now only about 40 kms to go ... We are getting close to the showdown on the Etna climb. The peloton are chasing the breakaway ... And here we are with 1.2 kms to go when pretty much all the action is over - WTF!!!
> 
> I wish they would hire a skilled editor to go through the day's footage and come up with some sensible highlights rather than just hacking chunks out randomly to get the overall length down to one hour including adverts!


Utterly bizarre editing. I'm all for showing earlier bits if of relevance but yesterday's edited early bits were pointless.


----------



## mjr (10 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Hmmm. I do wonder how different they can possibly be. It's all ultimately just riding a bike. All the marginal gains stuff is just gloss.


I agree that it's probably not marginal gains directly but the caricature was of old-fashioned do-what-I-say go-hurt-yourself training methods at some of the older teams and measurement-based agreed-with-rider training plans with psychological elements at Team Sky. I wonder whether a bit of bravado and arrogance is inadvertently rewarded at old-fashioned teams but can lead to talking oneself into overtraining at Sky.



smutchin said:


> Not that I'm suggesting this is evidence that he was doping at Astana. The real problem with analysing rider performance for signs of doping is that it's easy to pick and choose the evidence to invent patterns that fit whatever agenda you want to push. Look at Nico Roche, for example - I'm sure it's mere coincidence that his best two seasons were the ones he spent under Bjarne Riis's management. Suddenly, all that form disappeared when he joined Sky and he never managed to adapt to their "training methods"...


I wonder if we'll hear much from Roche about Sky's training methods now that he's gone to join Porte at BMC. There isn't much yet, but https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/rig...-to-putting-porte-into-tour-de-france-yellow/ suggests that he doesn't think much of Sky's tactics, plus that Sky puts people in one particular type of role and leaves them there.

Looking at the early-but-not-startup transfers to Sky, there do seem to be several that either don't feature much (usually no wins, but sometimes one early) and then start winning more in their second season or near the end of their first. The exception was Cav but I'd say that was unusual with him being a favourite rider and Sky signing three or four of his former team at the same time, which may have insulated him from however Sky differs.

I don't speculate about reasons, but there does appear to be a Sky signing hangover effect.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Panini have a sticker album for the 100th Giro
> 
> View attachment 350666
> 
> ...


http://road.cc/content/news/222357-...iders-over-panini-giro-ditalia-album-stickers


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2017)

Luka Pibernik, you wally!


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

Pibernick , no you haven't won one lap to go yet you plonker


----------



## Fight.The.Power (10 May 2017)

How embarrassing !


----------



## roadrash (10 May 2017)

another win for gaviria


----------



## Fight.The.Power (10 May 2017)

Damn thought Bennet had it - went too early maybe?


----------



## Fight.The.Power (10 May 2017)

Actually think Bennetts lead out man went too early and So he hit the front early.


----------



## accountantpete (10 May 2017)

Worth another look


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iH7g4BXdBI


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 May 2017)

Is it me or does Sean Kelly sound much more at ease and much more communicative when he's not working with Carlton Kirby? He's almost animated today!


----------



## smutchin (11 May 2017)

Dillier is the last of those three I would have backed to win, but good on him, he's a very likeable rider.


----------



## jarlrmai (11 May 2017)

another break away win


----------



## roadrash (11 May 2017)

when it was obvious the breakaway was going to make it I thought stuyven would win but fair play to dillier , his first grand tour win


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> when it was obvious the breakaway was going to make it I thought stuyven would win but fair play to dillier , his first grand tour win


2nd debut win, 3rd if you count Pibernik.


----------



## dragon72 (11 May 2017)

mjr said:


> there does appear to be a Sky signing hangover effect.



Jonathan Tiernan-Locke's particular hangover after his signing turned out to be particularly painful.


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2017)

That was a bloody brave marshall in middle of road


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 May 2017)

3 way photo finish.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (12 May 2017)

Wow that was close


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2017)

why did I leave ewan out of my punditry picks today after including him so many times


----------



## Fight.The.Power (12 May 2017)

Bennet would have had it if he wasn't on the outside


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> why did I leave ewan out of my punditry picks today after including him so many times



Probably for the same reason I did. 

Not that I know what that is.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 May 2017)

Just like the rest of this week, I'm recording Eurosport's 90 minute highlights package to watch later. Is it safe to say I can FWD to the flamme rouge?

Seeing as it's Friday, here are some pictures of the magnificent Vasil Kiryienka... golly.


----------



## dragon72 (12 May 2017)

Love the way Juan Antonio Flecha says "Eee-wan"


----------



## brommers (12 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Love the way Juan Antonio Flecha says "Eee-wan"


What did that translate to 'He won' or 'Ewan'?


----------



## roadrash (12 May 2017)

brommers said:


> What did that translate to 'He won' or 'Ewan'?



Both


----------



## SWSteve (13 May 2017)

The road map did not show just how tough today's stage will be - i thought there was a little kick at the end, it's only when you look properly at the smaller profiles you notice all the 10% sections...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

Looks a tough finish


----------



## Fight.The.Power (13 May 2017)

Clever move by Sky


----------



## Fight.The.Power (13 May 2017)

shoot gutted for conti


----------



## Fight.The.Power (13 May 2017)

Izaguerre would still probably have won it though. Reminded me of Dan Martin falling in LBL.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2017)

Nobody should be allowed to have the power to climb so fast they slide off!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 May 2017)

Beautiful coastline today, beautiful weather, beautiful racing. Bella.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2017)

Just been reading a preview of tomorrow's stage - the final 10km averages 9.4%. Eek


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Interesting to see how Nairo 'Double Header' Quintana will do today with big final climb, especially as the conventional wisdom seems to say 'enter your first tour undercooked to be prime for the second'.


----------



## brommers (14 May 2017)

Quintana needs to do something today, particularly with the TT coming up next, where he could lose a lot of time to the likes of Dumoulin, Jungels, Zakarin, Thomas et al (especially if Zakarin doesn't fall off his bike)


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

I think it should kick off on the final climb today , I don't see Quintana has any option with the time trial looming, up until yesterday it has been a bit  , yesterday was a cracking days racing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

I am a fan of JEs jacket


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

I'm not a fan of kellys jacket


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

Kelly looks really uncomfortable on camera


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

He knows his jacket is not as good as JEs


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 May 2017)

Can Bardiani's Barmy Army bring it back?

...I didn't think so but I just felt it needed to be asked.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Got a few quid on Yates today. C'mon son !!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

A hard chase for the 3 riders that have just joined the front group


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> A hard chase for the 3 riders that have just joined the front group



Yeh I thought Cannondale waited too long to threaten to pull the break back. Let Rolland do too much work.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Met Kelly when the Tour was in Corsica a few years back. He definitely has a presence and one hell of a nice chap.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Pinot is definitely not a threat to pink. TJ is a serial three week tour fail. Should go for Paris-Nice and Romandie instead of grand tours IMO.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Seems set to potentially be one of the best stages of 2017. Unless Quintana does a Froome !


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

what the feck


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 May 2017)

WTAF that police moto


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

how many times has this got to happen


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Ffs not another moto disaster !!!!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 May 2017)

Loads it seems, disc brakes are still the premier worry ffs


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2017)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Loads it seems, disc brakes are still the premier worry ffs



Moto with disc brakes, bikes with rim brakes. Case proven


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

"After a crash you can get the adrenaline and that can have a good effect". Spoken with true Classics wisdom.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

Quintana looks like he's out on a Sunday club run


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

What the fark was that policeman thinking, just stopping on the road. Stupid doesn't cover it


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

the little big man goes again


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Nibali using Froome tactics ??


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

pinot drops Nibali


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Quintana looks like he's out on a Sunday club run



The way he is going he could do it properly and stop for some tea and cake and still win it.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> pinot drops Nibali



Yup, chapeau Pinot, toothless shark


----------



## HF2300 (14 May 2017)

HF2300 said:


> Apparently Madiot rates Pinot as highly as Nibali or Quintana for the Giro...



And it seems he was half right...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 May 2017)

Cracking ride by Quintana.

2nd and 3rd place for my fantasy team, unfortunately offset by the fact I've also got Thomas and Yates


----------



## Fight.The.Power (14 May 2017)

Dumoulin man of the day IMO


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Dumoulin man of the day IMO


Eurosport commentator (Karsten Migels I think) reckons he'll easily take pink in first TT.

I just saw the crash. Not the best place to stop but surely should not have had the peloton ride into it, should it? Was the Sunweb rider head down?

 Movistar almost lost a team car, rolling off down the mountain during an interview.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

laura messenger asks tom du Moulin , how do you feel today,...... answer..... I'm feeling sh!t


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Dumoulin must be happy waiting for the TT. 

Don't count Nibali out of it, there are still 2 long weeks, remember last year...

Are there not passing places on these roads, so the motorbike could have slipped in there...


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2017)

Just got home to catch the aftermath of the stage. Will have to watch the highlights later. Sounds like a bit of fun and games... 



smutchin said:


> I think [Thomas] will be out of contention by the end of stage 9. Surprised at how many people are backing him, tbh.



Hate to be proved right in that way!


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

TT course looks a bit of a Bastardo


----------



## andrew_s (14 May 2017)

mjr said:


> I just saw the crash. Not the best place to stop but surely should not have had the peloton ride into it, should it? Was the Sunweb rider head down?


Riding in a peloton isn't the same as riding on your own, you know.

You aren't going to move out until you know you've got to move out, which may not be until the rider in front moves out. With each rider that dodges, the next rider gets less warning, until maybe 4 riders back there's no warning. In addition, there may very well not be any space to move out into because the rider to your side hasn't seen the moto and consequently hasn't moved out.
At cruising pace, the front riders would, or should, shout out a warning, but at full steam up a hill that's not really possible.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2017)

mjr said:


> I just saw the crash. Not the best place to stop but surely should not have had the peloton ride into it, should it? Was the Sunweb rider head down?



Perhaps the moto rider made a hand signal but the rider behind thought he was scratching his arse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Eurosport commentator (Karsten Migels I think) reckons he'll easily take pink in first TT.
> 
> I just saw the crash. Not the best place to stop but surely should not have had the peloton ride into it, should it? Was the Sunweb rider head down?
> 
> Movistar almost lost a team car, rolling off down the mountain during an interview.





smutchin said:


> Perhaps the moto rider made a hand signal but the rider behind thought he was scratching his arse.



Chad Haga of Sunweb (who were the team who first encountered the moto) replied to INRNG on twitter saying " It was stopped just after a right bend, we couldn't see it till the last moment and could only shout"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

And WIlco Kelderman (Sunweb) is less than happy on twitter:

"Very dissapointed. Why they put there a police motor? F*cking dangerous. Didn't saw it coming. break the same finger again"


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

After the moto accident I thought Thomas was 2.30 back. So he lost 2 more minutes on the climb?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> After the moto accident I thought Thomas was 2.30 back. So he lost 2 more minutes on the climb?


He finished 5.08 behind Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> He finished 5.08 behind Quintana





Crackle said:


> After the moto accident I thought Thomas was 2.30 back. So he lost 2 more minutes on the climb?



Movistar started driving hard, and then there were attacks left right and centre at the front, it's easy to see how he lost 10 seconds a km


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 May 2017)

Disgusting, just disgusting. If I was Dave Brailsford I'd pull the whole team out in protest. The race has no interest for me now, whoever wins now, it just doesn't matter. A total travesty.


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Disgusting, just disgusting. If I was Dave Brailsford I'd pull the whole team out in protest. The race has no interest for me now, whoever wins now, it just doesn't matter. A total travesty.



That's a bit strong. Brailsford was remarkably diplomatic on Eurosport, I have a feeling he will be having a strong word off camera.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

andrew_s said:


> Riding in a peloton isn't the same as riding on your own, you know.


Thank you, grandson, but I already know how to eat this egg!



andrew_s said:


> You aren't going to move out until you know you've got to move out, which may not be until the rider in front moves out. With each rider that dodges, the next rider gets less warning, until maybe 4 riders back there's no warning. In addition, there may very well not be any space to move out into because the rider to your side hasn't seen the moto and consequently hasn't moved out.


Did you not see it, then? Here's a clip. Note that the third Sunweb rider (apparently Tom Dumoulin), on one extreme of the V made by the front of the peloton, swerves late, serving Kelderman up a "moto surprise". I don't blame Kelderman for not seeing it in time, but what about Dumoulin? I can't be sure because it's only a replay of a helicopter shot but if that first replay is half-speed, Dumoulin appears to keep riding straight at it for at least 5 seconds.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9LYtmhOEEU


----------



## brommers (14 May 2017)

Poor form from Movistar for not stopping


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

It's not disgusting, it's not poor form, it's bike racing. Shite happens.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

the thing is , where do you draw the line, how does anyone decide what warrants the race being stopped, or not, the race director had the call to neutralise the race or not , and made the decision, how would movistar feel at being made to stop when they were working hard at the front of the race.
unfortunately, although it shouldn't happen, shoot does happen, the race goes on


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2017)

Thomas is quoted as saying he attaches no blame to Movistar, the race was on and had been for a few miles.


----------



## rich p (14 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Disgusting, just disgusting. If I was Dave Brailsford I'd pull the whole team out in protest. The race has no interest for me now, whoever wins now, it just doesn't matter. A total travesty.


Im sooooo mad, I'm going to write to my MP....
...or relax and treat it as all part of professional racing


----------



## 400bhp (14 May 2017)

Reelly pleased to see the top 3 for sifferent reasons.

Quintana - World's best climber. No one can hang with him when it gets steep and great to see him go at 7k.

Pinot - fantastic. Maybe the Giro is for him. Out of his native France, the climate a little cooler.

Dumoulin - superb measured effort. He could be close to Pink by the end of Tuesday.


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> the thing is , where do you draw the line, how does anyone decide what warrants the race being stopped, or not, the race director had the call to neutralise the race or not , and made the decision, how would movistar feel at being made to stop when they were working hard at the front of the race.
> unfortunately, although it shouldn't happen, shoot does happen, the race goes on


How would Movistar feel? Tough shoot. They're going to benefit enough anyway from Thomas and colleagues having road rash and bruises and stuff. The only thing Sky were doing wrong was riding next to Sunweb instead of further forward. And it seems that Sunweb may well get pink thanks to taking Thomas down.

If some sort of regulation isn't introduced to handle race vehicle collisions then I fear we're likely to see a return to the mad situation of twenty teams all trying to ride on the front any time anything sensitive may happen. That happening into finishes was what led to the 3km flat finish rule being introduced.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 May 2017)

Surprised G stayed so calm in the interview! I would have been fuming!


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

White of ORS says Movistar should have stopped pushing and that Yates rode the last climb with his rear wheel rubbing the frame. 

Quintana claims he didn't know GC riders were involved in the crash. Yeah, pull the other one!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/whi...re-to-ease-back-after-big-giro-ditalia-crash/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2017)

mjr said:


> And it seems that Sunweb may well get pink thanks to taking Thomas down.


Sunweb were the only team to lose a rider from the race due to the incident.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 May 2017)

The race was on, it was the start of the first big climb, and end of the stage, there was no clear race leader to speak of to "wait for". Very unfortunate incident of course, I don't think any team were about to halt proceeding while casualties assessed.


----------



## roadrash (14 May 2017)

mjr said:


> How would Movistar feel? Tough shoot. They're going to benefit enough anyway from Thomas and colleagues having road rash and bruises and stuff. The only thing Sky were doing wrong was riding next to Sunweb instead of further forward. And it seems that Sunweb may well get pink thanks to taking Thomas down.
> 
> If some sort of regulation isn't introduced to handle race vehicle collisions then I fear we're likely to see a return to the mad situation of twenty teams all trying to ride on the front any time anything sensitive may happen. That happening into finishes was what led to the 3km flat finish rule being introduced.



I agree , something has to be done regarding vehicles becoming involved or causing issues , but that's where any agreement with you ends.


----------



## DanZac (14 May 2017)

Final decision lies with the riders but if I was Dave Brailsford I'd be looking at pulling the team and putting all the recources behind the tour and G and Landa back into the Vuelta.
If the race managenent can't control crowds and race vehicles why should the teams bother?


----------



## mjr (14 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> I agree , something has to be done regarding vehicles becoming involved or causing issues , but that's where any agreement with you ends.


More should probably be done, but you're never going to completely stop them causing collisions as long as they're on the same roads, so it needs clear definition of what should happen next. Otherwise, enjoy the farces.


----------



## Adam4868 (14 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Just got home to catch the aftermath of the stage. Will have to watch the highlights later. Sounds like a bit of fun and games...
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to be proved right in that way!



Was that you on the motorbike Smutchin ? Just watched and gutted for sky,especially G.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2017)

mjr said:


> More should probably be done, but you're never going to completely stop them causing collisions as long as they're on the same roads, so it needs clear definition of what should happen next. Otherwise, enjoy the farces.



I didn't see any farce yesterday, I saw a motorbike and cyclists involved in a collision , A clear decision was made by the race director, and that was ....carry on .

you said
How would Movistar feel? Tough shoot. They're going to benefit enough anyway from Thomas and colleagues having road rash and bruises and stuff. The only thing Sky were doing wrong was riding next to Sunweb instead of further forward.

why do you think it ok to say tough shoot to movistar and force them to stop rather than tough shoot to sky and race carry on , its a race, stuff happens (I was hoping that Thomas would do well by the way).


----------



## mjr (15 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> why do you think it ok to say tough shoot to movistar and force them to stop rather than tough shoot to sky and race carry on , its a race, stuff happens (I was hoping that Thomas would do well by the way).


So because it's a race, is it OK when race vehicles knock down several contenders and basically end their chances of winning? 

I think it would be better to say tough shoot to the uninjured Movistar instead of the injured Sky and Orica-Scott because adding a few situations where it's required to red-flag the race following race vehicle incidents would increase the pressure from all teams on race organisers to sort this recurring problem out, rather than maybe allowing them to think that only 3 or 4 teams out of 20 suffer and they like those odds.

Does anyone have a transcript of Ashley's post-stage interview with the Movistar DS? I didn't catch all of it (due to dubbing), didn't record it and can't find it online. Maybe someone with a E* player can find it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2017)

Are motorbike incidents getting more common? They seem to be to me, but I have the memory of a goldfish.


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2017)

So because it's a race, is it OK when race vehicles knock down several contenders and basically end their chances of winning? 

now your just being silly, no it isn't ok , if you bothered to read my posts you would see that i stated the exact opposite. As for race organisers liking those odds as you put it , do you honestly think that statement is true.

you said
If some sort of regulation isn't introduced to handle race vehicle collisions then I fear we're likely to see a return to the mad situation of twenty teams all trying to ride on the front any time anything sensitive may happen. That happening into finishes was what led to the 3km flat finish rule being introduced

teams already do race to be at the front , if they know of a pinch point, dangerous corner , etc, its all part of bike racing, it wouldn't be much of a race if they all just pootled along just in case something may happen would it,


----------



## Buddfox (15 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> So because it's a race, is it OK when race vehicles knock down several contenders and basically end their chances of winning?
> 
> now your just being silly, no it isn't ok , if you bothered to read my posts you would see that i stated the exact opposite. As for race organisers liking those odds as you put it , do you honestly think that statement is true.
> 
> ...



I think the critical point is in your last paragraph: "if they know of a pinch point, dangerous corner..." and this is the critical difference in this case. There was no reason for the motorbike rider to have stopped on the road. If they needed to stop, they could easily have pulled onto the grass verge, where there was space. Any outrider with a modicum of common sense and training would realise the hazard they presented where they stopped. And there is no reason that the peloton should have been expecting there to be a hazard at that point. So I don't buy the criticism of the SunWeb rider either.

There's a reason why they put people in bright orange jackets waving bright yellow flags on street furniture - because in a fast moving peloton it's impossible (yes, actually impossible) to avoid a last minute hazard like this, without some kind of advanced warning. That there was a hazard in the road was entirely the fault of the race organisers - and they should have reacted accordingly. Neutralising the race was surely the right option here. I want to see the world's best racers given the opportunity to compete on an even playing field - and this clearly wasn't that. Is it really any different to the Tour stage where Froome lost his bike, and they neutralised the result?


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2017)

That there was a hazard in the road was entirely the fault of the race organisers

it wasn't the fault of the race organisers , the blame lies with the dozy twonk in control of the motorbike.

i understand the comparison with the froome incident, but where would you draw the line as far as what should or shouldn't result in the race being neutralised ,with regard to the froome incident do you think they would have neutralised that stage if it was a rider way down the classification involved instead of froome .


----------



## mjr (15 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> That there was a hazard in the road was entirely the fault of the race organisers
> 
> it wasn't the fault of the race organisers , the blame lies with the dozy twonk in control of the motorbike.
> 
> i understand the comparison with the froome incident, but where would you draw the line as far as what should or shouldn't result in the race being neutralised ,with regard to the froome incident do you think they would have neutralised that stage if it was a rider way down the classification involved instead of froome .


Who knows? Thomas and Yates weren't riders way down the classification, though. Just not as famous as Froome. Does anyone want that criteria? That the race stops only if the GC rider is famous enough?

The race organizers agreed to the "dozy twonk in control of the motorbike" being on the course, so it is also their fault.


----------



## Buddfox (15 May 2017)

It wasn't a member of the public, it was a police officer. Ultimately all the vehicles on the road are answerable to the race organisers, so the organisers have to treat it the same. Same with TV cars, camera motorbikes, commissaires vehicles etc

You draw the line where the incident has a clear impact or potential impact on the race outcome. Thomas was second on GC, Yates a team lead, Landa a team co-lead.

But as a cynic, I'd bet the Giro organisers don't mind because it wasn't an Italian. If it had been Nibali I bet they would have stopped it. The Italians have form in this area.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2017)

I don't think you can write regulations for this kind of incident. You'd end up with either a ludicrous unworkable regulation, or stages getting neutralised with monotonous regularity, or both. What about when Jonny Hoogerland and Juan Antonio Flecha got taken out by a car? They were in a break and up for a stage win, and Voeckler, who was also in the break, ended up taking yellow - should that have been neutralised? I think that would have been a very silly decision indeed.

The incident last year involving Froome was a one off reaction to an incident involving a rider with a big media profile. With hindsight it may have been something of an overreaction as he would have been back in yellow a couple of days later after the ITT anyway IIRC.

Edit: And you can't always distinguish between incidents due to race vehicles and those due to the public. IIRC The Froome incident happened because a bike had to brake because the public were blocking the route (due to the top section being closed and all the spectators concentrating in a smaller area).


----------



## roadrash (15 May 2017)

^^^^ agree with this^^^^^
@mjr 


mjr said:


> The race organizers agreed to the "dozy twonk in control of the motorbike" being on the course, so it is also their fault.



I think i would be correct in saying that, even if they agreed to the twonk being on the course it wasn't agreed by the race organisers for the twonk to stop where he did,

Who knows? Thomas and Yates weren't riders way down the classification, though. Just not as famous as Froome. Does anyone want that criteria? That the race stops only if the GC rider is famous enough?

that is exactly my point, no it should not be like that, it should be same rule for all, but as dogtrousers has pointed out, it isnt


----------



## brommers (15 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Who knows? Thomas and Yates weren't riders way down the classification, though. Just not as famous as Froome. Does anyone want that criteria? That the race stops only if the GC rider is famous enough?


Nibali???


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2017)

I'm with @Dogtrousers on this - it would be impossible to write a workable rule that fits every situation. Better to concentrate their efforts on trying to prevent these incidents happening in the first place. 

IMO, they made the right call yesterday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2017)

Thomas would have lost loads of time anyway...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Thomas would have lost loads of time anyway...


I was looking at yesterday's racing as being a matter of G minimising his losses and thought that Yates would probably end up higher than him in the GC at the end of the day. I hadn't reckoned, though, for the police being out to maximise both their losses....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was looking at yesterday's racing as being a matter of G minimising his losses and thought that Yates would probably end up higher than him in the GC at the end of the day. I hadn't reckoned, though, for the police being out to maximise both their losses....


Bloody foreign rozzers, what are they like, eh?


----------



## Dayvo (15 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Bloody foreign rozzers, what are they like, eh?



Reckon it was the French police, _les poulets, _who gave Froome a scare, too. Brexit has many wide-reaching implicatiopns.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 May 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Reckon it was the French police, _les poulets, _who gave Froome a scare, too. Brexit has many wide-reaching implicatiopns.


Nah, the Froome case was clearly bad bike handling on his part. He was riding in the vicinity of Richie "Calamity Jane" Porte. Something bad was bound to happen.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 May 2017)

Interesting #tbt by Robert Millar, Vuelta 2012, Valverde in red, crashes, Sky put the hammer down. 
View: https://youtu.be/D9gcr4VhwsE


----------



## mjr (16 May 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Interesting #tbt by Robert Millar, Vuelta 2012, Valverde in red, crashes, Sky put the hammer down.
> View: https://youtu.be/D9gcr4VhwsE



I think Movistar fans have pointed at that every time since that they've exploited a crash. They did it before (even as Caisse d'Epargne) and that can't be blamed on Sky. I don't remember Banesto doing it, but maybe it only dates from Unzué's management which I think stated during the squirrel years.


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2017)

God, this talk of the incident is frankly boring on one hand but interestingly shows those calling "foul" on Movistar have implicitly assumed Quintana and Movistar are in control of the race.

The two "bodies" at the top of the tree that decide what to do in these incidents is 1. the Race Director and 2. the team and rider in pink.

I think we assume the race director said nothing as we haven't heard anything to the controrary.

I think we assume Quickstep and Jungles said nothing too.

It isn't down to a team carrying a 5th placed rider to dictate, which was where Quintana lied (or was it joint 4th with a load of other bods? unimportant anyway).

Funny how some jump up and down when it's "one of our own" that suffer misfortune


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2017)

I guess that's the way it is,dare I say it like football.When the decision goes your way it's all smiles,when it doesn't.......That's bike racing and there's always going to be that element of luck,good or bad.Im pissed off because I like G and fancied his chances,still do ! But honestly if it would have been someone else I'd have probally just thought unlucky.I guess the only other thing is it was a police Moto and he shouldn't have stopped there,it was avoidable !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2017)

Will Sky let Kirieyenkakaka off the leash today or keep him back so they can get him to support Thomas/Lands, even if 'only' for stage wins?


----------



## 400bhp (16 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I guess that's the way it is,dare I say it like football.When the decision goes your way it's all smiles,when it doesn't.......That's bike racing and there's always going to be that element of luck,good or bad.Im pissed off because I like G and fancied his chances,still do ! But honestly if it would have been someone else I'd have probally just thought unlucky.I guess the only other thing is it was a police Moto and he shouldn't have stopped there,it was avoidable !



If...he was a genuine contender for the win and if...his injuries don't impede him then he could still finish top 3.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2017)

I think he can,I think hes the sort of rider who will let this motivate him.Podium place ? I'm not sure,but I bet he's not far off.One thing with Thomas as a rider,he's got some guts and will fight till the end.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Kiryienka did well. Suspect he won't be the last to fall off either...


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

G quickest at first time check, despite looking less graceful on the bike than a sack of lobsters.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

Hell of a ride from Thomas


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Yep, great effort by him. He definitely got faster over the second half of the course.


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Dumoulin absolutely smashing it.


----------



## Slaav (16 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Dumoulin absolutely smashing it.



I have it on live for the last 5 mins and haven't heard him ahead of GT splits? Assume he is by your post so will now have to pay more attention - in fact as I type, have just heard his name whilst signing some docs.... who said an idiot male monkey couldn't multi task?


----------



## smutchin (16 May 2017)

Slaav said:


> I have it on live for the last 5 mins and haven't heard him ahead of GT splits? Assume he is by your post so will now have to pay more attention - in fact as I type, have just heard his name whilst signing some docs.... who said an idiot male monkey couldn't multi task?



He was 20 seconds quicker than Thomas at the first split.


----------



## Slaav (16 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> He was 20 seconds quicker than Thomas at the first split.



Even quicker now.... But GT has grabbed a decent chunk of time back from that fall? Only 3 mins+ to grab back now for a podium?


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

not looking good for Quintana.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

No, Nibbles, Pinot and especially Quintana, all down.


----------



## roadrash (16 May 2017)

bloody hell dumoulin was fast  47kmh average


----------



## Fight.The.Power (16 May 2017)

Great effort by G. Think lesser folk would have jacked it in after that crash. Podium still possible? Maybe?


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Great effort by G. Think lesser folk would have jacked it in after that crash. Podium still possible? Maybe?


I dunno. I still think he'll fade but I thought he might well put in a good performance today.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 May 2017)

That should really liven up the rest of the race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2017)

I take from the lack of jumping up and down, and calling it a farce, that none of the fallers today were Brits?


----------



## Random Monkey (16 May 2017)

Slaav said:


> I have it on live for the last 5 mins and haven't heard him ahead of GT splits? Assume he is by your post so will now have to pay more attention - in fact as I type, have just heard his name whilst signing some docs.... who said an idiot male monkey couldn't multi task?



OI!!


----------



## mjr (16 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I take from the lack of jumping up and down, and calling it a farce, that none of the fallers today were Brits?


Nah, there's no jumping up and down because it's a time trial. The race of snooze.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2017)

Great ride by Thomas today and some good bunnyhopping skills by Quintana.It aint over by a long shot !


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

Amador has pulled a good move getting in the break.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2017)

Landa cross chaining up those hills (big ring, big sprocket)

Suppose it's fine if it's not your bike


----------



## mjr (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Landa cross chaining up those hills (big ring, big sprocket)
> 
> Suppose it's fine if it's not your bike


Not really - drivetrain efficiency usually takes a hit from crosschaining and it's not enough to overcome the benefit of using larger sprockets. See the attached graph from Human Power 52, for an example of how the wrong derailleur gear can hurt:






Edit: The gear numbers are translated in the article as (1) 22/34; (3) 22/26; (4) 32/34; (7) 22/20; (9) 32/26; (10) 44/34; (11) 22/16; (15) 32/20; (16) 44/26; (18) 22/12; (20) 32/16; (21) 44/20; (24) 32/12; (25) 44/16; and (27) 44/12. So (18) is small-small with (16) as its nearest tested big ring gear and (20) the nearest middle; and (10) is big-big with (11) its nearest small ring gear and (9) the nearest middle. Which does what I expect for small-small but nearly the opposite for big-big although there's not really much to choose between (10) and (11) and the next shift down from (11) would be (7) which is much better than the neighbouring middle-ring gears. I hate derailleurs! Anyone seen a similar chart for a modern double-ring setup?


----------



## rich p (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Landa cross chaining up those hills (big ring, big sprocket)
> 
> Suppose it's fine if it's not your bike


Is that an issue with a relatively large small chain ring and a relatively small large sprocket?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (17 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Landa cross chaining up those hills (big ring, big sprocket)
> 
> Suppose it's fine if it's not your bike


I notice that many nouveau cyclists don't seem to be aware of this convention. I often want to tell them but I know I won't be thanked.


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I notice that many nouveau cyclists don't seem to be aware of this convention. I often want to tell them but I know I won't be thanked.


Somebody should have told ex-pro and world-class climber Robert Millar - he turned up at one of the training camp holidays I did in Spain and I noticed that his chain never left the big ring, no matter what we were climbing. 

Mind you, RM isn't the kind of person who you tell what to do!


----------



## Archie (17 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> All three of those were on my shortlist. Glad I'm not the only one going for 'flair' picks for today's stage - we can commiserate on our lack of points together afterwards.
> 
> ETA: just noticed @Marmion is thinking along similar lines.


Cheers Smuch. Really pleased for Fraile; it was part sentimental and part form based. He looked really strong in that brutal stage in Tour de Yorkshire. I thought could have won but played his role in supporting his leader that day.


----------



## themosquitoking (17 May 2017)

Archie said:


> Cheers Smuch. Really pleased for Fraile; it was part sentimental and part form based. He looked really strong in that brutal stage in Tour de Yorkshire. I thought could have won but played his role in supporting his leader that day.


He's in proper form at the moment, picked him in velogames because of it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I have just watched the _AMAZING_ highlights show on Eurosport Player ...


There was a point yesterday when the commentators were completely taken by surprise by a series of recap shots of the KOM points, and were struggling to make their blather match the pictures. Now, these things happen in live broadcasting. But why on earth include it in the highlights?

In other news I really enjoyed yesterday's stage.


----------



## rich p (18 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was a point yesterday when the commentators were completely taken by surprise by a series of recap shots of the KOM points, and were struggling to make their blather match the pictures. Now, these things happen in live broadcasting. But why on earth include it in the highlights?
> 
> In other news I really enjoyed yesterday's stage.


Those recap shots made my eyes go funny. I thought it was an advert, at first, for Tylar Farrar's glasses...


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was a point yesterday when the commentators were completely taken by surprise by a series of recap shots of the KOM points, and were struggling to make their blather match the pictures. Now, these things happen in live broadcasting. But why on earth include it in the highlights?
> 
> In other news I really enjoyed yesterday's stage.


I am watching 'video' highlights rather than scheduled highlights. I watched over 2 hours of one stage only for the video to stop with about 80 km to go. I watched stages 1 and 3 of the Tour of California but they seemed to forget to make stage 2 available!

Anyway, back to the Giro. I am enjoying it, but I don't feel fully engaged with it yet.


----------



## mjr (18 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now, these things happen in live broadcasting. But why on earth include it in the highlights?


Because it's cheaper just to slice-and-dice the live coverage and not use the commentary booth and uplink for any longer than absolutely necessary to rerecord the bloopers?



rich p said:


> Those recap shots made my eyes go funny. I thought it was an advert, at first, for Tylar Farrar's glasses...


The Transitions ones that require you to wear your hat with a loosely-dangling chinstrap and let you ride out into the road without looking?

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=800M1P855K4


----------



## dragon72 (18 May 2017)

Sky need to courier over another Jiffy bag for G in time for the next big hills. I think he used up all of the last one on the ITT. He was well off the pace yesterday.


----------



## suzeworld (18 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Now, these things happen in live broadcasting. But why on earth include it in the highlights?
> 
> In other news I really enjoyed yesterday's stage.



Eurosport (And it seems Quest) don't really do a "highlights show" - do they? Mostly they just choose a point near the end that is the right length they need for the broadcast time and start there! The best we get is a few earlier points of interest. They dont waste any money on making it coherent or anyother finesse. 

Wow, that bridge they are just going over is awesome ...

I am more engaged with it this year than I have been in the past. The last few days have been really interesting.


----------



## roadrash (18 May 2017)

go gaviria..........again


----------



## dragon72 (18 May 2017)

I expected more from Gorilla Greipel this Giro. He's not getting good delivery from his team and can't quite get the good positions. 

(Apart from Stage 2 of course)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> I expected more from Gorilla Greipel this Giro. He's not getting good delivery from his team and can't quite get the good positions.
> 
> (Apart from Stage 2 of course)



I'm to blame. I picked him in my fantasy team.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 May 2017)

nickyboy said:


> Landa cross chaining up those hills (big ring, big sprocket)
> 
> Suppose it's fine if it's not your bike


Staying completely OT there was an article on this recently with quotes from manufacturers here

I quite happily ride big-big if I feel like it. I'm a rebel, me.


----------



## SWSteve (18 May 2017)

Thomas lost some time again today - have to wonder if it's purposeful...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> Staying completely OT there was an article on this recently with quotes from manufacturers here
> 
> I quite happily ride big-big if I feel like it. I'm a rebel, me.



I'm quite often in big big as well.


----------



## brommers (19 May 2017)

Geraint Thomas has pulled out of the Giro - BBC news


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Geraint Thomas has pulled out of the Giro - BBC news


He must really be suffering because the man's really not a quitter.


----------



## brommers (19 May 2017)

Apparently it's his knee more than his shoulder


----------



## mjr (19 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Geraint Thomas has pulled out of the Giro - BBC news


Article at http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/39972898


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)




----------



## rich p (19 May 2017)

The Giro has been a disaster for Sky for years.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2017)

Pissed off for him,i fancied his chances aswell.


----------



## dragon72 (19 May 2017)

rich p said:


> The Giro has been a disaster for Sky for years.


True. But apart from when they put Wiggo (who was prone to hissy fits at the time anyway) up for it, it's really only been a B squad event for Sky, with the real focus on the le Tour. I don't think anybody at Sky really honestly before the race started thought Thomas (let alone Landa) would be in pink in Milan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

What happened to the "brave Brit battling on against all the odds, spirit of the Blitz..."? All gone as soon as a slightly sore shoulder and a potentially dodgy knee appears; as @Crackle would say: "Pah"


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2017)

If there was any rider who could of battled on you'd pick Thomas,must of been suffering to give up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> If there was any rider who could of battled on you'd pick Thomas.


Apparently not.

His twitter release statement is a load of bollocks as well; he states "the team decided" but then "I have to look at the bigger picture" - he's got caught in the weasel SKY PR machinery - "poor me/us", "everyone on the team is great", "the fans are great", "just you wait..."

I like Thomas, but this is nobbery.


----------



## roadrash (19 May 2017)

go gaviria yet again


----------



## dragon72 (19 May 2017)

What made my eyebrows head north was the fact that Thomas has bailed out due to injuries sustained in a crash, the day after which he stormed to a formidable 2nd place in a tough time-trial. 

Looks like Gav's the new Cav - he's a great rider - except I think the field he's up against in Italy isn't as classy as the group of sprinters who opted for California instead.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2017)

It's hard to be sure why Thomas has left the race. It might well be his knee getting worse and him realistically having no chance to challenge now. or it could be they've decided to save him for the Tour. Given he's ridden with a broken pelvis before, I doubt the pain was the deciding factor.


----------



## FishFright (19 May 2017)

I can't wait to see Thomas's TUE pre tour. I 'm guessing he's going to need a lot of _help _ preparing for his usual super domestic role.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Stop celebrating Pantani...!!!


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stop celebrating Pantani...!!!


To be fair to Il Pirato he was pretty good...

...at injecting pace into the mountain top finishes. 
Injecting pace, did I say?


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Stop celebrating Pantani...!!!



It's odd how they're switching between praise of Pantani, and damning the Bardiani riders


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

This Flecha guy looks handy on a bike,


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

My 'flair'pick in the punditry was just laid on the asphalt. Ffs


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My 'flair'pick in the punditry was just laid on the asphalt. Ffs


Lucky bugger - a podium girl?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Nairo! Nairo! Nairo! Nairo!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Bloody Pinot is ruining my fantasy score


----------



## Fight.The.Power (20 May 2017)

What a ride by Dumoulin. Fantastic effort


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2017)

Some riding from Dumoulin


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Quintana destroyed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Dumoulin saving my fantasy score


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2017)

Holy cow!!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (20 May 2017)

Omg that's is bloody brilliant !!!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

Some ride by Dumoulin!


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 May 2017)

Wow, that was entertaining.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (20 May 2017)

Dumoulin is the new Indurain.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Dumoulin is the new Indurain.



Is that one of those coded phrases?


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

Classy, tactical ride from Tom D


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

Great ride from Dumoulin, on a stage that surely was made for him. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens in the multi-mountain stages - will he have teammates...


----------



## SWSteve (20 May 2017)

Can't stand Zakarin, not sure if it's because he looks so awful on the bike, or that I've never seen him attack/do a turn apart from in the last 200m. Was very happy that he was dropped by Big T today!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (20 May 2017)

Dumoulin is the new Indurain


ItsSteveLovell said:


> Great ride from Dumoulin, on a stage that surely was made for him.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what happens in the multi-mountain stages - will he have teammates...



Yeh hope he doesn't have a Vuelta relapse.


----------



## rich p (20 May 2017)

It's possible that Tom D will have a bad day but Quintana hasn't appeared as dominant on the hills so far, as I expected. He may have to rely on other teams like FDJ to assist him.


----------



## roadrash (20 May 2017)

Brilliant ride by tom dumoulin didn't panic when Quintana attacked but rode his own pace much like froome does


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

A gift for Teejay...







Super domestiqueness beckons


----------



## Fight.The.Power (20 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> A gift for Teejay...
> 
> View attachment 353240
> 
> ...



Hahaha.


----------



## brommers (20 May 2017)

rich p said:


> It's possible that Tom D will have a bad day but Quintana hasn't appeared as dominant on the hills so far, as I expected. He may have to rely on other teams like FDJ to assist him.


Even if he has a bad day he's still got the 2nd TT to get time back on his rivals


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Even if he has a bad day he's still got the 2nd TT to get time back on his rivals


Still "the high mountains" to go. Nairo will need to put the pressure on in every stage. It'll be hard work for his team but I reckon it's do-able. Impressive effort from Dumoulin tho so far.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 May 2017)

After the event, of course, but I felt that Quintana's attack had a touch of fear about it. It wasn't the kind of climb that he had any advantage over Dumoulin in but he felt he had to try. And failed. Wiser (still after the event, of course) to have marked Dumoulin without attacking and leave the challenge to the Dolomites.


----------



## brommers (21 May 2017)

Just noticed that Greipel (and Mareczko) didn't start yesterday. I thought he would do this when it came to the harder stages - he done exactly the same last year.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Just noticed that Greipel (and Mareczko) didn't start yesterday. I thought he would do this when it came to the harder stages - he done exactly the same last year.


F one here on in it's mountain stages, he got his stage and has no chance for the cyclamen jersey so it makes sense to climb off. Why put yourself through the efforts which aren't useful


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

brommers said:


> Just noticed that Greipel (and Mareczko) didn't start yesterday. I thought he would do this when it came to the harder stages - he done exactly the same last year.


It was announced a few stages ago that he'd bugger off.


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

It's worth remembering for punditry next year that this is what the sprinters often do


----------



## brommers (21 May 2017)

That's why I didn't pick him for the points classification


----------



## Too Tyred (21 May 2017)

The Giro is not something that I've watched a lot of previously. I've been an avid viewer of le Tour and the Spring Classics but the Giro has always taken a back seat. I have to say though that this was a mistake and I've really enjoyed it! The quality of climbers participating is right up there and maybe more competitive than recent le Tours. The sprinters are a little underwhelming but that's always good to see some new names emerge - like Gaviria. 

Great racing so far, I can't wait for the big week!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> It's worth remembering for punditry next year that this is what the sprinters often do


And Ewan abandons as well


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> And Ewan abandons as well


Who's leading the points now? Stuyven?


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Who's leading the points now? Stuyven?


Gaviria obvs! He's still going


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Who's leading the points now? Stuyven?





rich p said:


> Gaviria obvs! He's still going



Speaking to yourself again...


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Speaking to yourself again...


Well, I get lonely...


----------



## User169 (21 May 2017)

Quintana in strife. Mind you, it helps if you get the team car to park across the road blocking the following riders.


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

I'm still not sure why Orica are doing this. Yates won't have time to get away


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2017)

Dumoulin shouldn't have held the group up. If you can't ride downhill, then tough titties


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Dumoulin shouldn't have held the group up. If you can't ride downhill, then tough titties


Especially remembering that Quintana pretended to not know when that crash occurred a year or two ago.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Especially remembering that Quintana pretended to not know when that crash occurred a year or two ago.



Or the crash a couple of days ago...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> I'm still not sure why Orica are doing this. Yates won't have time to get away


They are p*ssing me off as I have money on LL to win the stage.


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> They are p*ssing me off as I have money on LL to win the stage.



I'm liable for a meal out courtesy of Paddy Power if Pinot finishes on the podium...I'm getting concerned it won't be happening


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> They are p*ssing me off as I have money on LL to win the stage.


More importantly, I have him in the PPP


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Especially remembering that Quintana pretended to not know when that crash occurred a year or two ago.





ItsSteveLovell said:


> Or the crash a couple of days ago...



I think he pretended not to hear that the descent was neutralised in the rain/snow IIRC


----------



## rich p (21 May 2017)

Ouch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

How could they not identify Elissonde??


----------



## SWSteve (21 May 2017)

This descent stuff is bs. Show me riders pelting down a mountain, not some Tron rip off


----------



## Shadow (21 May 2017)

Cannot pick up any coverage via steephill or cycling fans. Anyone watching via either of these?


----------



## Shadow (21 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> Cannot pick up any coverage via steephill or cycling fans. Anyone watching via either of these?


Rollocks - that finished early?!
No wonder I couldn't find it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2017)

Shadow said:


> Rollocks - that finished early?!
> No wonder I couldn't find it!


Aye, they were not hanging about today.

I've said this before, but I'll say it again: QuickStep are having an outstanding season.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 May 2017)

Broken elbow for Kangert and probably lucky that the bike took the main force of the collision. That'll teach him not to bunny hop into road furniture.


----------



## Viking (21 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I've said this before, but I'll say it again: QuickStep are having an outstanding season.



Maybe this will help them find a new sponsor.


----------



## Too Tyred (21 May 2017)

I'm going to miss the highlights show tonight. Can anyone fill me in on what happened today? Sounds like something interesting happened but nobody lost any time?


----------



## roadrash (21 May 2017)

seeing that crash of kangert , I'm surprised he didn't have more injuries


----------



## brommers (21 May 2017)

Viking said:


> Maybe this will help them find a new sponsor.



Strictly Come Dancing?


----------



## ColinJ (21 May 2017)

Two Tired said:


> I'm going to miss the highlights show tonight. Can anyone fill me in on what happened today? Sounds like something interesting happened but nobody lost any time?


If you have Eurosport Player, look in the Videos section.


----------



## Adam4868 (21 May 2017)

Just watched highlghts,some finish by Quintana.Really didnt see that coming.Tuesday is everything to play for.


----------



## mjr (21 May 2017)

Two Tired said:


> I'm going to miss the highlights show tonight. Can anyone fill me in on what happened today? Sounds like something interesting happened but nobody lost any time?



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRdRVVq1SKc


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 May 2017)

Viking said:


> Maybe this will help them find a new sponsor.


And is this the reason why the team boss is in California rather than following the Giro ? What's the betting that next year's title sponsor will be American ? (Yes I know they are half way there already with Specialised).


----------



## brommers (22 May 2017)

What the f**k was that Movistar car doing parked there? (video). Bloody dangerous and could've caused mayhem. They should be heavily fined.


----------



## suzeworld (22 May 2017)

Geat stage. Is it a rest day today? Wasn't concentrating properly at end of highligh show ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2017)

It is indeed a rest day today. Then gurt big lumpy things on Tuesday.


----------



## suzeworld (22 May 2017)

Thanks - Tuesday will be a big decider day, then. I have really enjoyed watching this tour.


----------



## Viking (22 May 2017)

brommers said:


> What the f**k was that Movistar car doing parked there? (video). Bloody dangerous and could've caused mayhem. They should be heavily fined.


I think I read that Movistar got a SFR50 fine which seems pretty lenient compared to some of the other fines handed out for misdemeanours that aren't dangerous. IMV, Dumoulin should not have called for the peloton to wait after Quintana's off which was a racing incident but I don't think it made any difference either way because Quintana would have got back anyway.


----------



## mjr (22 May 2017)

Viking said:


> I think I read that Movistar got a SFR50 fine which seems pretty lenient compared to some of the other fines handed out for misdemeanours that aren't dangerous. IMV, Dumoulin should not have called for the peloton to wait after Quintana's off which was a racing incident but I don't think it made any difference either way because Quintana would have got back anyway.


The Movistar car should lose its accreditation for a day so they have to reach agreements with other teams to service any riders in the break. 

As you say, it probably made no difference to the racing, but Dumoulin now leads the GC sarcasm rankings.


----------



## Too Tyred (22 May 2017)

mjr said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRdRVVq1SKc




Wow looks like a cracker of a stage! Aggression!! 

So tomorrow for more mountains?


----------



## dragon72 (22 May 2017)

Hat to Quintana. He's showing he's not taking anything for granted and shows he fears and respects TD and the rest of the GC contenders.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched highlghts,some finish by Quintana.Really didnt see that coming.Tuesday is everything to play for.


An entertaining race so far, lots of interest, and Dumoulin the gentleman that he is even slowed the peleton down when Quintana crashed on that bend.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

Fascinating stage so far.
Come on, fess up, who knew that Joe Dombrowski was in Italy?


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Joe who?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

And TVG makes a futile gesture of an attack!!!


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Joe who?


Rides for Team Anonymous - very hush hush outfit.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Fascinating stage so far.
> Come on, fess up, who knew that Joe Dombrowski was in Italy?


I didn't know Ten Dam was there either.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

What's really good to see is that conditions are benign enough to allow some proper racing on the big mountains. Must still be flipping cold up there, but at least the riders can see where they're going!


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

tricky descent with water on the corners, looks like it will all kick off on the final climb


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> I didn't know Ten Dam was there either.


I think he's been last man standing for Tom D in the mountains


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

My thumbs are aching at the thought of hard braking down that bastard.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

This is no time for naturism!


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

when you gotta go......


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

I hope he had some tissues


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Oh dear me lol


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

zakarin taking advantage


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

Dashing to dash...


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

well that's dumoulin and froome both had the runs an a mountain climb


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Really feel for Dumoulin here. And the pack should have slowed up for him.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

Ah, he's deffo in trouble. Hope he holds on here


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Ah, he's deffo in trouble. Hope he holds *it in* here



FTFY.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Cmon Tom !!!!!


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> the pack should have slowed up for him



Nah, I disagree. But let's leave it there and not start that pointless discussion again.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Nah, I disagree. But let's leave it there and not start that pointless discussion again.



Totally different situation to the Police moto incident.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Totally different situation to the Police moto incident.



All incidents are different, but no one ever has anything new or interesting to say about them.


----------



## Killiekevin (23 May 2017)

I can't get to a tv, how far is Dumoulin behind?


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

1'13"


----------



## Killiekevin (23 May 2017)

Thanks, how far to go?


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Pinot is going to have to call on the full extent of his legendary descending skills to keep in touch with Quintana.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

23.3km


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> All incidents are different, but no one ever has anything new or interesting to say about them.


That rather bleak statement made me laugh. 
You should be on a commentary team, doing expert summary. "Over to smutchin for comment on that extraordinary incident"
"I have nothing interesting or new to say".


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> That rather bleak statement made me laugh.
> You should be on a commentary team, doing expert summary. "Over to smutchin for comment on that extraordinary incident"
> "I have nothing interesting or new to say".



It would be the truth!


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

Dumoulin really missing a stronger team here


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

Nibbles bites


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

2 minute deficit for Dumoulin now.


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Hatch just suggested there might be "a whiff of scandal" about today's stage.

Well, there will certainly be a whiff of _something_ in Dumoulin's shorts but scandal isn't the word I was thinking of.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 May 2017)

Dumpgate, Shitegate, Diarrhoeagate???


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2017)

Nibali is something else, isn't he?


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Bunny hop on a hairpin fkin great stuff !


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

He's taking some chances here


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Quintana 8 secs back


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Nice One Nibbles


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

Brilliant from Dumoulin


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Heroic again from Dumoulin. That must have hurt like hell.


----------



## Dave Davenport (23 May 2017)

Chapeau Tom.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (23 May 2017)

Doesn't look a happy camper.


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

Classic quote from the Dumoulin interview on Eurosport.

'... I needed to take a dump.'


----------



## brommers (23 May 2017)

I'm sure we talked about this last year at the TdF, but what's the supposed cut-off time before you get OTL after your name?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2017)

brommers said:


> I'm sure we talked about this last year at the TdF, but what's the supposed cut-off time before you get OTL after your name?


In the tour (and I have no doubt in the Giro too) each stage has a particular set of % values assigned, and you choose one of those % values depending on how fast the winner went. So it depends on how hard the stage is and whether the stage was raced fast.

Then you apply that % to the winner's time, and add it on to how long the winner took.

I think that's it, but it may be even more complicated.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2017)

There's something I can't bring myself to like about Nibali. TomD's mistake was waiting for Quintana the other day when it was a pure racing incident.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 May 2017)

I've not seen any of today's action, did Movistar attack when Dumoulin stopped?


----------



## Dayvo (23 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've not seen any of today's action, did Movistar attack when Dumoulin stopped?



You could say that Dumoulin got dumped.


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

oh come on @Dayvo .....enough with the sh!tty jokes


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> oh come on @Dayvo .....enough with the sh!tty jokes



They just leak through


----------



## roadrash (23 May 2017)

I was once told that diarrhea is hereditary........it runs in your jeans


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've not seen any of today's action, did Movistar attack when Dumoulin stopped?



No


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2017)

rich p said:


> There's something I can't bring myself to like about Nibali. TomD's mistake was waiting for Quintana the other day when it was a pure racing incident.



People talk about his descending skills, but from the highlights I just watched it looked like Dumoulin took a minute back on the descent.

And remember he fell off at the Tour last year and got dropped on a different stage by Pantano on the downhill.

It was a bit weird today.


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2017)

Nibbles has come off a few times going downhill. He takes a lot of chances, there are certainly more fluid descenders out there. Andy Schleck wasn't one of them though.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

To be fair to Nibali, bunnyhopping like that on an approach to a hairpin bend on a mountain descent takes cahonies the size of watermelons.


----------



## 400bhp (23 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> To be fair to Nibali, bunnyhopping like that on an approach to a hairpin bend on a mountain descent takes cahonies the size of watermelons.



And if you've ever ridden that downhill, where the terrace section is, there's approx 150ft drops behind the wall.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Dumoulin really missing a stronger team here



Someone like Wilco Kelderman perhaps, the only rider to withdraw during the "terrible Sky indicent"..



Crackle said:


> ...there are certainly more fluid descenders out there.


Dumoulin, a fluid ascender


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> And if you've ever ridden that downhill, where the terrace section is, there's approx 150ft drops behind the wall.


I can only imagine his clenching muscle got a rather large workout today.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

My eyes aren't the best, contrary to the advice of my optician, but it looks like tomorrows stage ends with a more or less 88km climb. Ouch.


----------



## SWSteve (23 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> My eyes aren't the best, contrary to the advice of my optician, but it looks like tomorrows stage ends with a more or less 88km climb. Ouch.


It certainly looks a drag - should be Dumoulin-able though


----------



## mjr (23 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Dumoulin, a fluid ascender


Dumpoulin


----------



## mjr (23 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Pinot is going to have to call on the full extent of his legendary descending skills to keep in touch with Quintana.


Is Pinot still racing? Didn't notice him on tonight's highlights


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It certainly looks a drag - should be Dumoulin-able though


Without the additional comfort breaks.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2017)

Thought Domoulin did well to stay in pink,hard to decide if it was right to leave him ? Personal point of view i guess,i wonder if zacharin hadnt gone,would the rest ? Theres a lot i like about Nibali and a bit i dont ! Thats bike racing though,i remember him attacking when Froome had a mechanical,they dont call him the Shark for nothing.Still everything to race for,if nobody has a decent time gap by the final stage TT it has to be Toms giro.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 May 2017)

Quintana and Movistar have no class. The Stelvio incident a few years ago, and in this Giro, not waiting for Thomas, the 6 second bonus off Dumoulin after he waited for them, and yesterday. And notice how when he was getting a push off the Colombian 'fan' Quintana made no effort to dissuade him ? Mercenary, compassionless, without emotion, there to execute a job and then to go back to South America, away from prying eyes and inspection, to prepare for the next one. Win at all costs. Not there to make friends. Pas de cadeau.


----------



## 400bhp (24 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Quintana and Movistar have no class. The Stelvio incident a few years ago, and in this Giro, not waiting for Thomas, the 6 second bonus off Dumoulin after he waited for them, and yesterday. And notice how when he was getting a push off the Colombian 'fan' Quintana made no effort to dissuade him ? Mercenary, compassionless, without emotion, there to execute a job and then to go back to South America, away from prying eyes and inspection, to prepare for the next one. Win at all costs. Not there to make friends. Pas de cadeau.


Those evil foreigners eh


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2017)

He isn't there to make friends , he is there to execute a job , try to win a race , he certainly isn't the only rider to receive a push from fans nor the only one to make no effort to dissuade them, if we were to make a list of riders based on the points you made then it would be a looooong list, I notice you make no mention of Zakarin who attacked first when dumoulin had a dump, its my personal opinion that no rules were broken,.... its a race.


----------



## cisamcgu (24 May 2017)

I find it hard to criticise anyone for not stopping for Domoulin. I believe that unless the problem is caused by a spectator or other "external" factor e.g. police motorbike, then there is no reason to stop and wait. 

He obviously had some stomach problems, but that is just hard luck, there is no difference between that and any other issue, and that includes mechanical breakages, falling off through a mistake or another riders error, or indeed not taking the correct fluid/food on board during the race - it is all part and parcel of bike racing. 

Everyone was talking about "honour" and "respecting the pink jersey".. pfft - it is a bike race not a ceremonial procession.


----------



## Archie (24 May 2017)

Don't see why Quintana takes the heat for this one. Zakarin attacked while it looked like there was hesitation in the group. After that the race is on. Anyway, who was going to stop the Kruiswijk group? You can't put the race back how it was. 

It's racing, on we go. Doumoulin isn't out of it yet so we still have some good racing ahead.


----------



## Adam4868 (24 May 2017)

Toms in good spirits,he'll be fine.His team have it covered.New bike today.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2017)

This waiting for an opponent business seems to be more honoured in the breach than the observance.

Every now and then, if it suits them, riders may slow up a bit for others. And on other occasions they don't. 

Its fine for us to sagely nod and applaud when they do, but we should avoid calling foul when they don't, and often as not - they don't. I can remember more instances of fan outrage at so called bad sportsmanship than I can actual instances of good sportsmanship.

Dammit @smutchin is right. There is nothing new or interesting to say.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

Looks like the break is going to be allowed to stay away today. 9 minutes and rising...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

A propos nothing, it's unusual for nouns to have different genders across the Latin language. Maillot is masculine in French, maglia is feminine. I ought to have noticed this years ago but, hey ho....


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A propos nothing, it's unusual for nouns to have different genders across the Latin language. Maillot is masculine in French, maglia is feminine. I ought to have noticed this years ago but, hey ho....


Are you missing Carlton Kirby?


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

This chase group are fecking about.


----------



## dragon72 (24 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> A propos nothing, it's unusual for nouns to have different genders across the Latin language. Maillot is masculine in French, maglia is feminine. I ought to have noticed this years ago but, hey ho....



Prepare for a linguistics geekfest:

It's not all that unusual for words with the same Latin root to differ in gender, especially Spanish vs the other Romance languages.
Salt: masculine in French (le sel) & Italian (il sale), feminine in Spanish (la sal)
Milk: masculine in French (le lait) & Italian (il latte), feminine in Spanish (la leche)
Colour: Masculine in Spanish (el color) & Italian (il colore), feminine in French (la couleur)
Map: Masculine in Spanish (el mapa), feminine in Italian (la mappa).
To name but a few.
...and now coming into the picture, with the breakaway at 7 minutes and change, is a Romanesque church, built in the 14th century, dedicated to Saint..."

Carlton Kirby, eat your heart out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Prepare for a linguistics geekfest:
> 
> It's not all that unusual for words with the same Latin root to differ in gender, especially Spanish vs the other Romance languages.
> Salt: masculine in French (le sel) & Italian (il sale), feminine in Spanish (la sal)
> ...


Informative. I'm not a Latin speaker but I'm wondering whether these words were originally neuter and got their gender reassigned..... French _usually_ adopts masculine (color being an exception.)


----------



## brommers (24 May 2017)

If it stays as it is Polanc would move 3rd overall


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

It's coming down now. Less than 8 with 16 km to go


----------



## dragon72 (24 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> French _usually_ adopts masculine (color being an exception.)


These French words - la dent, la mer, la douleur, la banque, la tomate, la limite, la planète, plus many more, have masculine equivalents in Spanish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> These French words - la dent, la mer, la douleur, la banque, la tomate, la limite, la planète, plus many more, have masculine equivalents in Spanish.


Conti's looking frisky today.

I was more interested in how many of these had neuter roots.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

Rolland rollin' on...


----------



## Fight.The.Power (24 May 2017)

Hope Rolland gets this


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Hope Rolland gets this


600 metres uphill and 400 down, 28'' the lead. He should have it.


----------



## rich p (24 May 2017)

Chapeau


----------



## Fight.The.Power (24 May 2017)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 600 metres uphill and 400 down, 28'' the lead. He should have it.



Oh haha - think my feed was a bit delayed


----------



## dragon72 (24 May 2017)

Flippin' eck. Cannondale-Drapac winning bike races now. Whatever next?


----------



## Fight.The.Power (24 May 2017)

Rolland also does the worlds best impression of Tommy Voeckler


----------



## roadrash (24 May 2017)

its been a long time coming


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2017)

Blimey, Rolland! I thought he'd be knackered after yesterday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> Those evil foreigners eh


Bastards, the lot of them. You never hear the word "plucky" before the word "foreigner"...


----------



## brommers (24 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Flippin' eck. Cannondale-Drapac winning bike races now. Whatever next?


So that's their World Tour licence guaranteed for the next ten years then.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> Those evil foreigners eh


No, just Quintana and his team boss Eusebio Unzue


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 May 2017)

dragon72 said:


> Flippin' eck. Cannondale-Drapac winning bike races now. Whatever next?


twice in a week now !


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> No, just Quintana and his team boss Eusebio Unzue


Oh, give over. 
Quintana falls off due to shoddy riding technique and TD waits for him - madness. Quintana farked up and should have paid the penalty
Dumoulin screws up his diet, eats too many gels, gets the shoots and doesn't expect anyone to wait, but you do!!! Madness.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Oh, give over.
> Quintana falls off due to shoddy riding technique and TD waits for him - madness. Quintana farked up and should have paid the penalty
> Dumoulin screws up his diet, eats too many gels, gets the shoots and doesn't expect anyone to wait, but you do!!! Madness.


Not just me, many fans and respected commentators have taken the same view, not least Sean Kelly and Sean Yates.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Not just me, many fans and respected commentators have taken the same view, not least Sean Kelly and Sean Yates.


Oh, the Seans! My mistake


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

Big stage today - Movistar and Nibali will have to attack. Will TomD be able to stay with it with a weak team?
I hope so.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Oh, the Seans! My mistake


Your sarcasm is overwhelming.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Your sarcasm is overwhelming.


For someone who has no interest in the race, you seem to be taking an awful lot of interest in it


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2017)

Nibali is showing himself to be quite the rider after what looked to be a lukewarm entrance to this year's giro


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Spectacular riding this, makes me wish I could climb


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

What is Fahteague?


----------



## Jimidh (25 May 2017)

Here goes Quintana!!

Looks awesome today - need to get across there sometime.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

53 to go. Quintana trying to bridge up.


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Spectacular riding this, makes me wish I could climb



Live in a bungalow, Crax?


Reckon it's Quintana's for the taking today.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Cataldo looking for a place on the bahrain team


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2017)

yates still up there , well he would be because I have not picked him in the punditry thread today after picking him regularly


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Odd stuff in the leaders group


----------



## Fight.The.Power (25 May 2017)

If Quintana can't make an attack last more than a hundred yards he should stay in the bunch


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Dumoulin!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (25 May 2017)

Not sure Dumoulin pulling Quintana and Nibali is a good idea ????


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2017)

Quintana looks like a busted flush.

And Dumoulin is looking increasingly like a champion elect. Very impressive.


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Will Landa get this one?


----------



## roadrash (25 May 2017)

nobody can knock dumoulin after the ride hes done today


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> Dumoulin!


I love following the race using the Cyclechat feed. I'm left wondering if he has attacked (probably), cracked (probably not), fallen off (maybe), gone for a crap (yeah, that's it)


----------



## Fight.The.Power (25 May 2017)

Landa goes wide AGAIN into last corner !


----------



## Crackle (25 May 2017)

Unbelievable, Landa runs wide on the final corner again! And Dumoulin leads home the podium trio


----------



## Fight.The.Power (25 May 2017)

So excited about Dumoulin. Absolutely fantastic ride again.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2017)

Slightly mind-boggling that Tejay has never won a GT stage before today.


----------



## smutchin (25 May 2017)

"Ooh, I could crush a grape!"


----------



## Dayvo (25 May 2017)

Adam Yates looks like Norman Wisdom in that cap.


----------



## 400bhp (25 May 2017)

All set up nicely tomorrow when I go to watch on the final climb


----------



## SWSteve (25 May 2017)

The battle between Pinot and Nibali looks interesting/has potential with only 20 seconds separating the two...


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2017)

Movistar seem to be taticless in this, When Quintana met up with his teammates on the attack they were riding far too slowly, almost like a disasterous relay baton change, and the pace never changed. I am starting to wonder if Quitana will ever be able to be the blow the race apart rider i hoped, i realise he still has a couple of years until his probable peak but there are a few riders a couple of years younger than him that could develop faster than he will now. If Quitana cant take some real time out of everyone but Dumoulin over the next couple of days he could easily be off the podium with the TT.


----------



## rich p (25 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Movistar seem to be taticless in this, When Quintana met up with his teammates on the attack they were riding far too slowly, almost like a disasterous relay baton change, and the pace never changed. I am starting to wonder if Quitana will ever be able to be the blow the race apart rider i hoped, i realise he still has a couple of years until his probable peak but there are a few riders a couple of years younger than him that could develop faster than he will now. If Quitana cant take some real time out of everyone but Dumoulin over the next couple of days he could easily be off the podium with the TT.


The lack of blowing apart the pack is hopefully a good sign of clean racing. Call me naive! He has won GTs and other stage races while looking much much stronger than the opposition.
Like you, I expected him to be stronger than he has appeared so far but many a slip twixt etc etc etc


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2017)

rich p said:


> The lack of blowing apart the pack is hopefully a good sign of clean racing. Call me naive! He has won GTs and other stage races while looking much much stronger than the opposition.
> Like you, I expected him to be stronger than he has appeared so far but many a slip twixt etc etc etc


I totally agree, his natural advantages should put him level with a good doper. That leaves the question though, who, out of who is beating him, is doping?


----------



## Adam4868 (25 May 2017)

Just watched the highlights and Quintana looks nothing like last year.Where Doumoulin looks something else.Very calculated in his racing,even a bit Froome like in so much as waiting and pacing himself.There was no love lost their today,lke he said "im suprised they let Pinot go and get time on them,whilst they were worrying about me" Great race though !


----------



## themosquitoking (25 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Just watched the highlights and Quintana looks nothing like last year.Where Doumoulin looks something else.Very calculated in his racing,even a bit Froome like in so much as waiting and pacing himself.There was no love lost their today,lke he said "im suprised they let Pinot go and get time on them,whilst they were worrying about me" Great race though !


I am gobsmacked by Dumooulins performance tbh. In my brain i had him filed away in the "Spring Classics and not too pointy one week stage races" box.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (26 May 2017)

Thats' ma boy.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 May 2017)

Great battle too for the white jersey, consecutive places in GC and only around 30 seconds separating the three of them, Yates, Formolo, Jungels. Jungels a little off pace in the mountains but looking to get it back on Sunday's TT. Yates moved up yesterday but was also a little off the pace at the finish. A war of attrition.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

as Quintana said in his post race interview , he gave all he had to give, as @Adam4868 has said, dumoulins ride reminded me a lot of froome


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Jungels a little off pace in the mountains but looking to get it back on Sunday's TT


That's true, Yates is going to need to take more time from Jungels today and tomorrow and I'm not sure the profiles suit that.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (26 May 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I am gobsmacked by Dumooulins performance tbh. In my brain i had him filed away in the "Spring Classics and not too pointy one week stage races" box.



Rode exactly the same in the Vuelta two years back ???


----------



## ColinJ (26 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Rode exactly the same in the Vuelta two years back ???


Hopefully _not_ - it would be a real shame if Dumoulin cracked now!


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

wonder whats gone on with dumoulin there, nearly two minutes off the back,could it be revenge for his comment about wishing his rivals to lose their podium places


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

oooh sounds like they attacked him when he took another toilet break


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Hopefully _not_ - it would be a real shame if Dumoulin cracked now!



You've jinxed him, you sod!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (26 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> oooh sounds like they attacked him when he took another toilet break



Jeez you're joking


----------



## Fight.The.Power (26 May 2017)

Burning your team 100km from the climb might come back to bite you though


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Looks like Katusha, FDJ and Movistar are all working together to put pressure on Dumoulin.

Was Yates caught out as well? Looks like some Orica riders working with Sunweb on the chase.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

ok now they say it wasn't a toilet break


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

He had a jour sans in the Vuelta too. Not good but if he can keep it within a minute or so.....


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> He had a jour sans in the Vuelta too. Not good but if he can keep it within a minute or so.....



Looks like he's going to get back to the lead group before the final climb but he'll have burnt a few matches.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

And yes, I was right - Yates is in the Dumoulin group too. And presumably Kruijswijk too, judging by the way his team are pushing the pace along.

Hard to follow the race when you have no sound and you're trying to get some urgent work done...


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Dumoulin back with the lead group now. Got to feel sorry for the early breakaway riders - that bit of drama has ruined their day, but there's still enough of the race left for another break to form...


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> there's still enough of the race left for another break to form...



And so it came to pass...

GC boys letting them off the leash and keeping their powder dry for the final climb.


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

juan Antonio sagan wheelies up the climb.......whats that all about


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> juan Antonio sagan wheelies up the climb.......whats that all about



He was making the point that it's an easier section - rather well, I thought!


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

certainly better than I could


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Landa's climbing form makes you wonder what might have been if not for the moto incident...

Dumoulin, meanwhile, is doing a great impression of Indurain. His rivals are better climbers but seem incapable of using that fact to make a decisive difference.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

Indurain would be using a higher gear.


----------



## smutchin (26 May 2017)

Pinot!

(Specially for @Dogtrousers)


----------



## roadrash (26 May 2017)

looks like landa may get third time lucky


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Pinot!
> 
> (Specially for @Dogtrousers)


Have you chosen your wine?


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2017)

It's all getting cagey again


----------



## rich p (26 May 2017)

Cripes, just watched the stage.
It's compulsive viewing though the whole event seems to happen in slow motion. I'm pleased that Landa finally got a win but surprised that Tom D had an unexpectedly jours sans *. He is alternately strong and smiling and weak and grimacing.
Grappa tomorrow where the others should attack and see what happens. Whether they will or not...
Pinot looks the most animated at the moment while Nibali and Quintana are feeling the pace.
Could be a good last 2 stages.

* giorno senza


----------



## Adam4868 (26 May 2017)

Same just watched,trying my best to not see results in day and watching highlights at night.Great racing,glad Landa won a stage,he deserved it.He definately could of been a contender bar the crash,same for Thomas i guess.But thats hypothetical now.Still Domoulins race to lose as far as I can see,38 seconds aint enough,hes going to have to take quite a bit more before TT.I really hope he can do it.Quintana hasnt looked as explosive on the climbs as i thought,looked to be blowing a few times today.


----------



## Fight.The.Power (27 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Landa's climbing form makes you wonder what might have been if not for the moto incident...
> 
> Dumoulin, meanwhile, is doing a great impression of Indurain. His rivals are better climbers but seem incapable of using that fact to make a decisive difference.



Dumoulin = Indurain

Edit : no matter what gear ?!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (27 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Quintana hasnt looked as explosive on the climbs as i thought,looked to be blowing a few times today.



He promises so much before all grand tours, and he's been promising the same for some years now. Then inevitably he fades on a climb where he should excel and somehow can't keep up. I'm not convinced he'll ever be the top contender that many think he is.


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> He promises so much before all grand tours, and he's been promising the same for some years now. Then inevitably he fades on a climb where he should excel and somehow can't keep up.* I'm not convinced he'll ever be the top contender that many think he is.*


Except for in the Grand Tours that he actually wins, of course ...!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2017)

Yesterday was just depressing. I can't bear to see Quintana in pink. And all caused - it seems - by some stupid mistake by Dumoulin. At least Landa won, that was good to see. If only he and G hadn't been taken out. Roll on the Tour. Normally I prefer the Giro to the Tour but not this year.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2017)

Fight.The.Power said:


> Rode exactly the same in the Vuelta two years back ???


That race is stored in a brain box labelled "race won by also rans after main contenders dnf".


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2017)

I dont think Quintana isnt up to it ! Hes won plenty and i wouldnt write him off yet.Movistar are a great team to have your back.I think its more the" level up" of the others riders.Pinot looking good yesterday,again.Domoulin has more than proved himself,more often than not on his own.I really hope its his Giro,itd be hard to say hes not earned it.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

I think this has been a cracking giro , I don't write Quintana off ,hes won plenty already, I think others are riding better, should be an interesting stage today.


----------



## Too Tyred (27 May 2017)

I'm a big fan of Pinot. Good to see him get some time back and put him in a good place for the TT. 

Quintana isn't looking strong enough. Not sure what game Nibali is playing either but also Dumoulin cracked yesterday! I'm not sure if it's because a lot of riders are as strong as each other or a lot are off their game but my word it's close at the top!

Still Dumoulin's to lose. Kind of happy he cracked a little after being so cocky in the the interviews.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

I know I am sad, but guess what arrived in the post today from Italia?


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I know I am sad, but guess what arrived in the post today from Italia?
> 
> View attachment 354179


You are sad ! I'll swop ya quintanna and Nibali for Domoulin ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> You are sad ! I'll swop ya quintanna and Nibali for Domoulin ?


I'm so sad I am not even opening the packets.

Or am I? 

It's very tempting to open them to see if I get the elusive Davide Martinelli


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Oh ok, go on. Just one packet


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

What I am hoping to see in today's stage





What we might see...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> Oh ok, go on. Just one packet
> View attachment 354185


Once you start...


----------



## Adam4868 (27 May 2017)

Like a kid with a new toy or a adult with a tube of pringles !
Show us ?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Like a kid with a new toy or a adult with a tube of pringles !
> Show us ?


I'll post a pic later when I am back home, just going out to get beer supplies in a minute. I have a double of the stage 18 route card if you want it  (as in the pic above)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Well, time to see if it's fireworks or not...


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

I rode up Grappa once. Slower than these geezers though

The war memorial at the top is spectacular.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I'll post a pic later when I am back home, just going out to get beer supplies in a minute. I have a double of the stage 18 route card if you want it  (as in the pic above)


Mrs M is faffing, so here they are in all their blurry splendour


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

Lots of tired looking riders today


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

Searing pace from Katusha


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Searing pace from Katusha


Or maybe not. The group is still pretty big


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Or maybe not. The group is still pretty big


Starting to thin out now. if the elastic snaps on one, it's going to fragment.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

And so saying, it's kicked off with Zakarin


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

Yep, that attack shed a fair few


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

Yates has struggled more than I hoped on the steeper stuff


----------



## rich p (27 May 2017)

All back together


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2017)

For FOX sake - get off the road!


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Yates has struggled more than I hoped on the steeper stuff



I was in umming and ahhing between Yates and Pinot for the punditry. Looks like I picked the wrong one. Pinot is one of the few riders who has looked stronger as the race has gone on.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

This is a cracking finale. Shame these five seem intent on throwing it away.


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

They're peeing about too much


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

Zakarin is a prat.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

after all the work his team has done today , zakarin is a tool


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

No one seemed to be working with Dumoulin then or he pressed on too much and broke the rhythm


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

Boom! So pleased for Pinot, he earned that. 

And a hat-trick in the punditry as an added bonus, yay!


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2017)

53 seconds to Dumoulin, that's surely not enough. Depends how much he's got left but I would have thought he'll take 1.30 to 2 minutes tomorrow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

That was a bit meh*, more sparklers than fireworks

*I only watched the last few kms but I was expecting to return to much raving about how wonderful the stage had been


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> That was a bit meh*, more sparklers than fireworks
> 
> *I only watched the last few kms but I was expecting to return to much raving about how wonderful the stage had been



I started watching just as they reached the foot of the final climb and it was totally gripping from there to the finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> I started watching just as they reached the foot of the final climb and it was totally gripping from there to the finish.


I'll better watch the highlights then


----------



## ColinJ (27 May 2017)

Well, I thought it was pretty exciting!

I don't normally watch the stages live but I cancelled my ride today because of heavy thunderstorms so I watched the last 85 kms or so. I got tired just watching it!

It is going to be a very close fight for the podium. I'd like Dumoulin to win.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if Quintana gets knocked off the podium all together tomorrow​


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Quintana gets knocked off the podium all together tomorrow​



I was thinking the same. Could end up with the current top four reversed.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (27 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Quintana gets knocked off the podium all together tomorrow​


Yes, fingers crossed ! But to be honest, they all look so knackered that I don't think the normal form book will apply tomorrow.


----------



## SWSteve (27 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Yes, fingers crossed ! But to be honest, they all look so knackered that I don't think the normal form book will apply tomorrow.



Dumplin was falling out the back of the second group at the end - but that might be because Jungels and Yates have a decent finish


----------



## chappers1983 (27 May 2017)

Hirt has had quite an impressive Giro for someone from a pro-conti team. Where has he come from? Move to the big-time on for next season perhaps


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2017)

chappers1983 said:


> Hirt has had quite an impressive Giro for someone from a pro-conti team. Where has he come from? Move to the big-time on for next season perhaps


I was having a wee ponder last night over who had "good Giro" - mostly based on my knowledge and expectations rather than anything else: the stand-outs for me are: Dumoulin, Hirt, Jungels, Gaviria, Landa, Zhupa, Bora-Hansgrohe
I reckon it's been a very good race.


----------



## roadrash (27 May 2017)

I think its been the best giro for years, I hope gaviria goes from strength to strength


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

It's been a sensational race after a slow start. The organisers must be wetting themselves to have a final TT with such drama. 
Yesterday's final climb was as good a fight as I remember seeing - I can't help wondering if that pillock, Marmion, was maybe watching the Tour of Belgium by mistake...


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2017)

Reporting in from Bovec, Slovenia. I managed to watch the race on piancavallo. Took up a space about 4K from the end. The race was blown apart. Pinot looked very strong. 

I didn't take many pictures but guess who turned up.


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2017)

We cycled up the Hard side of monte zoncolan yesterday. The main climb is 4.5 miles @13.5%.

A proper test of willpower. I think I experienced every emotion going up it then down the other side which is a fantastic descent


----------



## Slick (28 May 2017)

I've never been so excited about an imminent TT, can't wait to see if this goes as expected today.


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

400bhp said:


> View attachment 354319
> Reporting in from Bovec, Slovenia. I managed to watch the race on piancavallo. Took up a space about 4K from the end. The race was blown apart. Pinot looked very strong.
> 
> I didn't take many pictures but guess who turned up.



Matt Stephens?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I was having a wee ponder last night over who had "good Giro" - mostly based on my knowledge and expectations rather than anything else: the stand-outs for me are: Dumoulin, Hirt, Jungels, Gaviria, Landa, Zhupa, Bora-Hansgrohe
> I reckon it's been a very good race.


Zhupa ? Who's he ?
Other than that I would agree with you list but would add FDJ and Pinot - a real breakthrough performance.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

rich p said:


> It's been a sensational race after a slow start. The organisers must be wetting themselves to have a final TT with such drama.
> Yesterday's final climb was as good a fight as I remember seeing - I can't help wondering if that pillock, Marmion, was maybe watching the Tour of Belgium by mistake...


I only watched the final few kms so missed the final climb, I had expected to return to chaos and carnage but it all seemed a bit tame - however, it does seem to have been slightly more of a fight than I had appreciated from joining the last few kms


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Zhupa ? Who's he ?
> Other than that I would agree with you list but would add FDJ and Pinot - a real breakthrough performance.


Albanian from Wilier-Triestina, was very lively in breaks and put in some good shifts.

I had high expectations for Pinot and think he has delivered.


----------



## 400bhp (28 May 2017)

rich p said:


> Matt Stephens?


Aye


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2017)

Zakarin for me has had a good race,great climber and not afraid to attack....


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

4 riders, 53 seconds.

Bloody time trials...


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Zakarin for me has had a good race,great climber and not afraid to attack....



He has shown some tactical naivety though. When the attacks started yesterday, Nibali tried to encourage Zakarin to go with him, recognising that he would be a useful ally and it would be of mutual benefit, but he refused.

Then he went off on a solo attack, dragging Pozzovivo with him. Then when Nibali, Pinot and Quintana caught them, Zakarin refused to work (probably because he was cooked) and almost threw away all that hard work. He just came across as a bit of an idiot.

It's all very well not being afraid to attack but you've got to make it count.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2017)

It's never going to equal the Fignon Lemond tt but if you'd have said there'd be 4 riders within a minute for the final TT I'd have looked at you askance.


----------



## Slick (28 May 2017)

Crackle said:


> It's never going to equal the Fignon Lemond tt but if you'd have said there'd be 4 riders within a minute for the final TT I'd have looked at you askance.


Exactly. It's bound to be an interesting finish.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> He just came across as a bit of an idiot.


My memory of Zakarin from this Giro will be that he's a bit of a dick; I had suspicions that he was and he has confirmed this.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Talking of people who have done well, hat tip to the forgotten men of the GC: Rolland and Tejay. 

Cannondale-Drapac getting a single stage win in a GT counts as a successful season for them.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> My memory of Zakarin from this Giro will be that he's a bit of a dick; I had suspicions that he was and he has confirmed this.



Worth noting also that his team had done a lot of the groundwork earlier in the stage by setting a ferocious pace on Monte Grappa. Clearly they had a plan for the stage and he, as team leader, failed to do his bit by winning it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

Slick said:


> Exactly. It's bound to be an interesting finish.


Work in the potential for moto pacing and helis too close to the riders and we've got the perfect recipe for an exciting end stage


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

And we're off!


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

This giro has been so much better due to the absence of carlton Kirby


----------



## Adam4868 (28 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Worth noting also that his team had done a lot of the groundwork earlier in the stage by setting a ferocious pace on Monte Grappa. Clearly they had a plan for the stage and he, as team leader, failed to do his bit by winning it.


Not sure if a couple of bis teamates had mechanicals,punctures yesterday ? Anyway i know maybe hes not done as his told,followed orders,worked with whoever.But he certainly lit the race up a few times.He went for it yesterday,exept for Pinot being so strong who knows,i think he would have took the stage.I wouldnt really write him off a podium finish yet.I like those pesky Russians !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

roadrash said:


> This giro has been so much better due to the absence of carlton Kirby


You ain't wrong there! I watched a "round up" programme on the 2nd rest day and the commentary was Kirby; bell-end.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Marmion said:


> I had high expectations for Pinot and think he has delivered.



Me too, and he has been consistently superb, except for two stages: the first being the stage 10 TT, where he did almost as badly as Quintana.

The other one was stage 16, on the Stelvio, where he was caught out at the back of the group when Nibali started the attacks while Dumoulin was indisposed - perhaps Pinot was expecting them to wait for Dumoulin but he should have been near the front of the group precisely for such an eventuality. Then on the descent, I don't know if it was just lack of confidence/ability, but he seemed to be stuck at the back of the Mollema group, with no opportunity to get past. 

On the other hand, it was a superb performance by him on stage 18 to take a minute out of his main rivals on the final climb, and another brilliantly aggressive ride yesterday. If he can keep working on his TT, he'll mature into a great all-rounder and the genuine GC contender he has always threatened to be.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Also: unsung hero of this Giro has to be Sebastien Reichenbach, who has been an outstanding domestique for Pinot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

Why are the still showing adverts for the Tour of Azerbaijan, which took place 3 weeks ago?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

I missed the start of the coverage, who is doing the "pundit pro" words?


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

Steve CUmmings


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2017)

Can't wait for he big guns to step out today it's going to be very exciting to see where exactly they fall.


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2017)

I'm not sure who put Rosa's number on- but it looks quite bad - you'd think they'd have a no-pins style suit with all the 'marginal gains'


----------



## RWright (28 May 2017)

This is exciting to me. Time to let the big dogs eat!


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

what a fekin time for adverts


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

looks like yates is about to lose the white jersey


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2017)

"As it stands, unless things change" - stupid bar steward


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

why is rob hatch making it sound like Quintana may lose because he hasn't got his own skinsuit on ....nob


----------



## Dave Davenport (28 May 2017)

Get in there!!!


----------



## Dayvo (28 May 2017)

EX CI TING!

Well done, Tom!


----------



## Fight.The.Power (28 May 2017)

Fantastic !! Chapeau Tom


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 May 2017)

My fantasy team might have been crap, but I did have Dumoulin in it


----------



## roadrash (28 May 2017)

well that was brilliant  to all of em


----------



## Lee_M (28 May 2017)

excellent finish to the Giro


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2017)

And it could have been such a dull end to the Giro. Excellent performance from Tom Dumoulin.


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2017)

Had to go out and missed it all, dammit. Disappointed to see Pinot finish outside the top three, but congratulations to Dumoulin, a very worthy champion.


----------



## psmiffy (28 May 2017)

Chapeau Dumoulin


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Had to go out and missed it all, dammit. Disappointed to see Pinot finish outside the top three, but congratulations to Dumoulin, a very worthy champion.


Pinot's demeanour has really changed since his despondency of a couple of years ago. It's hard to see them as the same person. His underperformance over the last couple of years may have taken some of the French press' pressure off him, and he's been left to go back to simply riding.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 May 2017)

Nice touch to see the whole team on the stage with Dumoulin, all joining in holding the trophy aloft. Boy, have they deserved it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2017)

smutchin said:


> Had to go out and missed it all, dammit.


Likewise, younger Marmionette was at the cinema and the ending coincided with the end time of the Giro, so I missed the last half hour; bloody Pirates of the Caribbean!


----------



## rich p (28 May 2017)

It may have been me but I found the graphics confusing. My calculations had Tom D beating Quintana by a reasonable gap at two thirds through, but the graphic said 3 seconds. 
Still, very pleased for him. He seems to have a bit of personality and wit lacking in some of the other guys.


----------



## Foghat (28 May 2017)

Good to see Dumoulin finally stuff it up Nibali/Quintana/Zakarin after they attacked him while he took his emergency roadside schitt.

Hope he returns the favour at some point.


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2017)

Pretty good effort from Quintana to stay 2nd. I fancied he'd drop off the podium today. Very, very pleased for Dumoulin though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 May 2017)

most entertaining GT in quite a while, right down to the last km of the last rider, well deserved victory for Dumoulin. Pity about Pinot though.


----------



## suzeworld (28 May 2017)

What a bloody great tour. Such a nail-biter right to the end. I am so happy for Tom Dumoulin and Holland too ...

The commentator said he could see a smile start on Dumoulin's face about 30 seconds before the smile did actually start, up to then Tom looked like he could burst into tears, or throw-up or even explode, he was so hyper-stressed ...

then gradually a smile did start to play about his face, when he saw Quintana only had a minute to play with and Tom just KNEW the distance was too much to do in a minute. Then he had to hide that confidence with more swipes of his towel ... Amazing spectacle

Amazing riding. Great Grand Tour for the 100th Giro. 

Thanks for the thread, too, always adds a bit of interest to read everyone's banter.

See y'all at the next one!


----------



## psmiffy (28 May 2017)

I assume the next one the Grande departe will be in Dalmatia


----------



## ColinJ (29 May 2017)

I just watched the Eurosport highlights video - well done, Dumoulin!


----------



## Adam4868 (29 May 2017)

Just watched and was a nailbiter to the end ! So glad he won it,i cant believe he had that energy after 3 weeks ! Credit.to Nibali,i didnt think he would stay in 2nd


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2017)

This is a nice story about Giuseppe Fonzi, last man in the Giro and with a name like that, the associations are obvious, so why not play to them

http://road.cc/content/news/223326-...ppe-fonzi-rocks-giro-time-trial-black-leather







Cool!!


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2017)

What a Giro that was! Mrs A and I were fortunate enough to be in Italy for part of he last two weeks and even got to see the trophy close-up as it was on display in Milan. We stayed near Zogna, which is close to where Felice Gimondi comes from and is really big cycling country. Most of it was seen on RAI 2, but we did find ourselves in a route-side café in Zogna with some locals and a couple of entertainingly crazy Kiwis on the day the peloton stormed through. It was great to be there for the magical 100th. We also got to the start in Rovetta, where you can mix freely with the riders before the start.
We found ourselves rooting for Dumoulin, despite normally being Lotto Jumbo (Bianchi, you see) and Sky supporters (British - sort of, at least). I admire Nibali and rate him as a racer, but he is old news now. Quintana, I cannot warm to. He seems to be ineffective without his team around him, and there is something of the wheel-sucker about him. His attacks are often a bit powderpuff, and fizzle out after a few metres. 
To see a big, strong man like Dumoulin taking on the skinny mountain goats on their own territory was great. Every day you wondered if it was not one more set of hideous climbs too many, but he kept on hanging in there, and that stage win really stamped his authority. A star is born! 
To finish, I will upload my photo of the trophy in Milan arcade. It is such a beautiful thing - you don't really get the impression of it on TV.


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2017)

A few more pictures from our Giro trip.

The leading group pass through Zogna, Dumoulin in pink.


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2017)

Nibali before the start in Rovetta.

And one of my personal favourites Kirienka, chatting in Russian, I guess!


----------



## Apollonius (29 May 2017)

Kruijswijk and Quintana, with his posse behind him for once.


----------

